# What is your date and rate? 2003



## tinkerbarb

Would you please post when, where, room type, and rate (discount type) that you have booked for any Universal Resort?  I think it would help alot of us looking to plan a trip.  THANKS

2002:
Oct 6-11                  RPR          Pool View $109        Ent
Oct 11-13                PBH         Garden     $150         Ent
Oct 13-15                RPR          Standard $99           Ent
Oct 14-17                HRH         Garden     $125         Ent
Oct 23-24                HRH         Garden     $153         AP
Oct 23-26                RPR          Club         $139        Fan Club
Oct 23-27                RPR          Pool View$109        Ent 
Oct 31-2                  RPR          Pool View $109       Ent
Nov 1-2                   RPR          Club         $139        Fan Club
Nov 7-11                 RPR          Pool         $109        Ent
Nov 14-15               PBH                          $150        Ent
Nov 27-30               RPR          Club         $139        Intro
Dec 6-8                   PBH          Garden    $174        Fan
Dec 6-8                   HRH         Garden     $159        AAA
Dec 18                    RPR          Standard  $99          Ent
Dec 19-24               RPR          Pool         $109        Ent
Dec 19-24               RPR          Standard $99          Ent
Dec 19-24               RPR          Pool         $149        AP
Dec 19-24               RPR          Standard $139        AP
Dec 22-23               HRH         Garden     $125       Ent
Dec 22-25               RPR          Pool         $109       Ent
Dec 27-29	RPR	Garden	$199 	Seasonal

2003:

Jan RPR Club $209 Fan Club

Jan 2-6 RPR Standard $110 Ent

Jan 17-23 PBH Bay View $180 Ent

January 19-20 PBH $149 AP

Jan 24-26 HRH Pool $199 Expidia

Feb 11 PBH Dlx Pool $180 Ent

Feb 11-15 PBH Pool $230 Fan Club

February 12-15 HRH pool $99 AP

February 12-15 PBH deluxe $179 fan club

Feb 18-21 PBH Garden $155 Ent

February 23-March 1 PBH gardent $155 ent

March 6 - 8 PBH Garden $155 Ent

March 7-10 RPR $99 fan club

March 8  HRH pool $99 AP

March 9-15 HRH pool $129 fan club

March 17-19 PBH $202 AP

March 17-20 PBH bay $129 AP

March 19-23 RPR standard $159 Hotel Kingdom 4th night free

March 21 RPR $99

March 21-25 RPR Club $209 Fan club

March 21-30 PBH Dlx Pool $180 Ent

March 21-30 PBH Bay view $170 Ent

March 21-30 PBH Standard $155 Ent

March 24-31 RPR Club $209 AP

March 27 PBH kidsuite $349 fan club

March 28-1 PBH $155 Ent

March 29-30 HRH pool $99 fan club

March 30 RPR water $99 fan club

March 31-6 HRH Deluxe $289 Seasonal

March 31-7 RPR Standard $109 Ent

March 31- 7 RPR Water $129 Ent

April PBH bay $129 AP

April 3-7 PBH Deluxe $230 Fan club

April 5-9 PBH deluxe $180 ent

April 5-12 HRH garden $125 ent

April 6-11 HRH garden $125 ent

April 9 HRH garden $99 AP

April 13-18 PBH deluxe $209 AAA

April 17-21 RPR Club

April 17-23 RPR water $125 ent

April 20-23 HRH pool $169 

May HRH Garden $125 Ent

May 3-4 HRH garden $160 fan club

May 3-5 HRH $125 ent

May 3-10 HRH pool $129 fan club

May 4-7 RPR standard $109 fan club

May 4-9 HRH $125 ent

May 6-10 PBH $170 ent

May 9-11 PBH standard $149 hotwire

May 12-13 HRH garden $125 ent

May 25-30 HRH $125 ent

May 27-June 1 RPR $110 ent

June 2-3 HRH pool $135 

June 4 RPR standard $110 ent

June 4-10 HRH pool $135 ent

June 6 RPR standard $129 AP

June 6-8 RPR water $125 ent

June 7-11 HRH deluxe $160 ent

June 8-10 HRH pool $135 ent

June 8-12 PBH gardent $155 ent

June 12 HRH garden $125 ent

June 12 RPR standard $109 AP

June 12-16 HRH standard $169 promotional rate

June 13 PBH garden $155

June 13-14 RPR standard $110 ent

June 14-22 HRH club $209.25 Hotel Kingdom 4th night free

June 17-20 HRH $125 ent

June 18-23 RPR water $125 ent

June 18-23 PBH $136 hotwire

June 19-22 RPR water $125 ent

June 24 RPR standard $110 ent

June 27-28 RPR water $125 ent

June 28-1 RPR Standard $110 Ent

June 29-July 1 RPR $110 ent

June 29-July 2 PBH deluxe $180 ent

June 29-5 RPR Club $110 Ent

July 1-5 HRH pool $135 ent

July 2-4 RPR Water $125 Ent

July 2-4 RPR Standard $159 AAA

July 3-6 RPR $114 hotwire

July 3-6 PBH garden $155 ent

July 5-7 HRH garden $125 

July 6-10 HRH garden $125 ent

July 10=13 PBH standard $155 ent

July 11-18 HRH club $230	

July 14-19 PBH bay $140 AP

July 14-19 PBH bay $140 AP renewal

July 19 PBH garden $155 ent

July 19-23 HRH gardent $125 ent

July 20-24 RPR pool $124 ent

July 21-26 PBH deluxe $180 ent

July 21-25 HRH pool $135 ent

July 23 PBH $155 ent

July 30-August 2 HRH garden $125 ent

July 31-August 3 RPR $110 ent

July 31-Aug 4 RPR standard $146 fan club

August 3-5 PRP $135 ent

August 10-11 PBH bay $170 ent

August 10-11 PBH deluxe $180 ent

August 11-14 HRH club $279 Hotel Kingdom 4th night free

August 14-17 PBH deluxe $180 

August 16-17 RPR $114 hotwire

August 17-20 HRH garden $150 ent

August 17-21 HRH garden $125 ent

August 18-22 RPR club $209 fan club

August 19-29 HRH Pool view $135 Ent

August 21-23 RPR standard $110 ent

August 21-24 HRH $125 ent

August 21-24 HRH deluxe $160 ent

August 22-24 RPR Standard $139 Fan Club

August 22-24 HRH deluxe $160 ent

August 22-24 RPR garden $110 ent

August 22-25 PBH deluxe $180 ent

August 22-25 RPR $110 ent

August 23-30 HRH pool $135 ent

August 31-Sept 1 HRH $125 ent

Sept 10-14 RPR $125 AP

Sept 11-15 PBH bay $170 ent

Sept 12-14 HRH deluxe $185 ent (3 adults)

Sept 12-19 RPR $99 GA/FL rate

Sept 18-22 HRH garden $125 ent

Sept 18-22 RPR $125 fan club

Sept 19-23 HRH garden $125 ent

Sept 24-28 RPR Standard $110 Ent

Sept 24-28 RPR Pool View $125 Ent

Sept 24-28 RPR Club $195 Fan

Oct 9-10 HRH $125 ent

Oct 11-18 HRH club $230 fan club

Oct 18-21 HRH garden $125 ent

Oct 22-25 HRH garden $125 ent

Oct 22-26 PBH deluxe $180 ent

Oct 27-31 RPR $110 ent

Oct 29-31 PBH deluxe $180 ent

Oct 30-Nov 3 HRH $159 ent

Nov 1-3 RPR standard $179 promotional

Nov 1-3 RPR standard $146 fan club

Nov 1-3 RPR club $209 fan club

Nov 7-11 HRH club $270 4th night free

Nov 8-13 RPR water $125 ent

Nov 8-13 RPR water $125 ent

Nov 9-13 RPR water $125 ent

Nov 14-17 HRH garden $125 ent

Nov 23-24 PBH deluxe $180 ent

Nov 27-28 HRH garden $160 AP

Nov 28-30 HRH club $230 fan club

Dec 4-7 HRH club $216 fan club

Dec 18-24 HRH deluxe $185 ent

Dec 20-22 RPR $110 ent

Dec 22-24 HRH club $216 fan club

Dec 23	 RPR $143 AAA

Dec 24-25 RPR $197 AAA

Dec 25 HRH club $339 AAA



CarolynNC YOU ROCK!!!
Thank you for the update help!!!!!!!


----------



## vacationman

Dec. 27-29, 02 / RPR / Garden / $199 (Seasonal Rate)

If anyone knows how to get this cheaper, say so.


----------



## melmjohn

June 21-25, RPR, Garden $99 per night. (entertainment rate)


----------



## RLMS56

6/30 - 7/3 HRH deluxe room $159 entertainment rate


----------



## Catklin

HRH
Aug. $155 deluxe room
Entertainment rate


----------



## bjakmom

RPR- Aug 23 - 109.00 pool view, Ent rate


----------



## FINFAN

7/4-7/10  RPR pool view 109 ent rate., ( at the time  99 standard view was also available) Here's hoping it's up and running!


----------



## Mrs. P

June 15-17/PBR/Standard Room/$150.00/Entertainment Rate


----------



## kda

Ditto  --  same as Mrs P above, except we're going in May.


----------



## eaturpasta

April 18-20/HRH/$145/Garden/Entertainment


----------



## lindai

June 26th thru July 1st
HRH Club Level
$219 Annual Pass Rate.


----------



## cdpa4d

$125 per night at the HRH May 6th - 9th.  Entertainment Rate!
ADP


----------



## lorivegas

Aug 9 3 nts RP 139 club room (intro spec) 1 nt hrh gardenview 125 (ent rate)


----------



## yoopermom

RP, Aug 1-4, club level, $139, fanclub rate (thanks to the great people on this board!)
Terri the Yoopermom


----------



## Humpbacks1962

8/20 - 8/23  HRH garden    $125 Entertainment


Wanda


----------



## ashleyrm

HRH July 11 - 13 $139, standard room, fanclub rate.


----------



## Kitty 34

June 12-15  HRH   $125/a night  Entertainment Rate!!


----------



## mirlow

Thanks to you Barb, we got a club room at HRH with a $209 fan club rate   We are staying July 31st- Aug.3rd


----------



## lynn kelley

Could someone explain what fan club is to me?

Thanks!


----------



## PaulAllensMom

We are staying 5/25 through 5/30, pool view room, at $153 per night (Fan Club rate).


----------



## CPanther95

4/22 - 4/27 Portofino: Deluxe Pool View, $180 ENT Rate


----------



## ozziewags

Dec. 22-23/HRH/garden/$125/entertainment rate

Carol


----------



## dtf

We're staying at the new Royal Pacific Resort Aug. 1 -3, standard room. 3 days 2 nights which includes Length of Stay Pass for 3 days, Cinema Pass,  Choice of Wet n Wild pass or lunch/dinner at one of the City Walk restaurants (you can choose from like 4 that they list), universal express and of course transportation to/from parks from hotel for $641.00.  This is for 3 adults.  Then we're off to WDW until the 18th.  This was a promo that they offered in the Boston Globe a few months ago.  The promo code was royalintro.   Try looking on www.universalstudiosvacations.com/hotdeals/royal.asp


----------



## RobinLyn

RPR, August 22-25, Club room, $139 a night, Fan Club rate. First time at US/IOA for us, can't wait!!

RobinLyn


----------



## poohbears5

6/24 to 7/1 hrh garden entertainment 125


----------



## bjakmom

RobinLyn - if you're by the HR pool on Sat aft/eve - stop by cabana #10 and say hi!


----------



## Lisa F

> _Originally posted by vacationman _
> *Dec. 27-29, 02 / RPR / Garden / $199 (Seasonal Rate)
> 
> If anyone knows how to get this cheaper, say so. *



Not only do I not know how to get this cheaper, but I think you are lucky that you got that rate at all!  We are looking to go during the same time period (dec 28 for one night, would extend to two nights if we got a great rate).  At first I wanted to stay at portofino bay and the best we could do was a AAA discount, 10% off, bringing the rate down from $299 to $269.  We are currently holding that reservation.  As I did more research, we found we could pay full rack rates for the other two resorts, which were still slightly cheaper.  After I saw pictures of the Royal Palms Resort we decided it might be worth it to switch to save the $70+tax.  When I tried to switch, they had instituted a 4 night MINIMUM stay at that resort and HRH was completely sold out for my date.  Ack!  Oh well, I did want Portofino Bay as my first choice anyway!  

Lisa


----------



## yoopermom

The only way we got around the four day minimum last Xmas-New Years was to book through hoteldiscounts.com  Ended up paying, I think, $149 (about $170 after taxes/fees) for HRH Dec 27-29, 2001.  No problems with going through a discounter, I'd definitely do it again during a holiday season.
Terri the Yoopermom


----------



## nhrenee

Fan club is a card you get through your employer if they offer it.

Portofino:
Oct/01 Kidsuite $197-$222(rt chng) airline rate
April/01 bay view $159 ap rate
Nov/00 bay view $179 ap rate
Oct/99 kidsuite $189!!!! ap introductory rate


----------



## pathubia

Royal Pacific, pool view room $109 per night, October 23 to October 27

Patty


----------



## pokeysmom

how do you book the entertainment rate? i do have ent. book for our area already. thank you!


----------



## locoexw

June 17-21   HRH Club Level  194 with Hard Rock All Access card

Elaine


----------



## rangebob

When you call up for your reservations just ask for the entertainment rate.


----------



## CPM

May 11 & 12 PBH $150.00 Standard /Entertainment
August 5-9  RPH  $139.00 club / Fan club
Nov. 27-30  RPH  $139.00 club/ Fan club


----------



## Lissete

June 16- HRH- $125 garden view

July 29- RPR- $99 standard


----------



## the Legend

There doesnt seem to many PBH ressies in the list ... besides cost is there any other reason for this?


----------



## karin037

Oct 11-13  PBH  Garden  $150  Ent
Oct 14-17  HRH  Garden  $125  Ent

Can hardly wait!!!!!!


----------



## MELISA

OCTOBER 6-11, RPR, Pool View, $109 , Ent. Rate


----------



## beattyfamily

November 29, 30 2001 at HRH Garden View (upgraded at desk to Pool view) for $117 Entertainment rate

November 1, 2 2002 at RPH Club level for $139 Fan Club rate


----------



## RobinLyn

bjakmom,  

If we are in your area, we will be sure to stop and peek in on cabana #10 at HR's pool. Have a great time, hope to see you there!!

RobinLyn


----------



## Disney Debbie

Sept 12 - 14 at Royal Pacific.  $99 Standard View - Entertainment Rate.

Pool View was $109.


----------



## mickey7861

August 2 & 3 Royal Pacific, pool view $109 entertainment rate.


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by the Legend _
> *There doesnt seem to many PBH ressies in the list ... besides cost is there any other reason for this? *



I would stay at PBH every time, but cost is the issue. We stay at the lowest priced on site resort. Although sometimes if the cost is only $10-20 more we pick PBH!


----------



## mickeyfan58

I got the Royal Pacific garden view for $99 entertainment rate from July 27 through August 1.  Wanted club level but there is no discount on those dates, it is $299.  So, I stayed with the garden view for $99


----------



## Julie 363

Oct 31-Nov2 /RPH/pool View/$109/Entertainment Rate


----------



## Mike J

11/27-11/30 - Royal Pacific, club room, $139 intro rate 

Mike


----------



## isabella43

Dec. 6-8th '02 HRH 2 rooms Garden view $159.00 ea with AAA discount.  The rep said I needed 2 AAA cards at check-in.  Good thing my father -in also has a membership.

Karen


----------



## rposey

Portofino - Aug 2-10 $150 entertainment rate


----------



## ga9497

How do I apply for the fan club to get the fan club rate?

Thanks


----------



## RobinLyn

You can get the Fan Club membership card from your employer, if they are signed up as members. The $139 club room rate at Royal Pacific Resort was a promo rate that is not longer being offered, I'm told.

RobinLyn


----------



## tinkerbarb

If you still need a Fan Club Card, just email me your mailing address and I'll get one out to you.


----------



## Pandorita174

Got the RPR for $99/night 9/8 - 9/14 with the Entertainment rate


----------



## OrlandoDisney

Looks like all the Universal hotels are going to be booked when i try to make my reservation!


----------



## pandora174

Changed my reservation 9/8 thru 9/14/02 at the RPR from Standard $99/night to Pool View $109/night using the Entertainment rate !   Decided to splurge


----------



## Reflection

August 24-27, RPH Club level, $139 fan club rate


----------



## UKDEB

HRH 23 & 24 October - Garden View - $153 AP rate.


----------



## manhattan

RP Standard Room $99 with Entertainment Card- June 18 (Opening day) for 5 nights.  Actually just spoke again with reservations and they said opening day is June 15- but they are planning on a week-long opening celebration!


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by manhattan _
> *RP Standard Room $99 with Entertainment Card- June 18 (Opening day) for 5 nights. *



WHOA! Looks like we'll all be waiting for YOUR trip report!!! don't forget about us.


----------



## tinkerbarb

BUMP, plus I love to see my count down!!! Yipeeee


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

July 3rd through the 7th at Royal Pacific with the $99.00 Entertainment Rate.


----------



## Throttlebottom

Please forgive a silly question, but am I correct that these are, in fact, room rates that you folks are posting, not per person rates?

Thanks!

Addition to avoid thread clutter:

Thanks for the answer below, Patty!  It's looking like my wife and I will be at RP in October as well!

Russ


----------



## pathubia

Its the room rate


Patty


----------



## JSFord

Is entertainment rate lower than Fan club? Im going
Next week May 15-20. Have Deluxe pool view for $180
a night.

If fan is lower how can I get one QUICK, lol.


----------



## the Legend

JSFord: In most instances, Entertainment is almost always better than Fanclub ... Fanclub is 10% off rack. Entertainment varies according to the number of rooms allocated to entertainment.
In your case, your current rate is the best available that I am aware of!


----------



## Peterd

I'm not too sure about the fan club being 10% off rack rate. We have rooms in Nov for 167 with the tax.  I jut tried to get more rooms for friends using The Fan club rates. I was told the Fan club rates were sold out for that time, and the rack rates I had quoted for me were 230. I wound up getting them the Fan club rates at the RP for 159 including the tax. I have always found the rates to be about 60 to 80 dollars cheaper a night than rack. I guess it's just when  you book.


----------



## AZKathy

May 31-June 2.  Pool view Fan Club discount $153/night at HRH


----------



## candyht

12/22-12/25/02
Royal Pacific, $109 - Pool View, Entertainment Rate


----------



## DisneyBB

Fan club rate - $139 club level for 23rd - 26th Oct 2002.


----------



## disneyjunkie

12/18 RP $99.00 entertainment card rate, standard view


----------



## msr709

RP 8/1-8/3 Standard $99 Ent Rate


----------



## kutchyone

June 18 & 19, HRH standard view $125.00, Entertainment Club.  Friday I made reservations for two friends for the same date at the opening of RP, standard view $133.00, AAA.  Can't wait.


----------



## rtp-resident

RPR Pool View December 19 - 24 $109 Entertainment rate

Was quoted $99 Ent rate for standard room

AP rate quoted was $139 std and 149 pool view


----------



## DisOrBust

Anyone get rates for January yet or anytime in 2003??


----------



## Sherrilatte

7/19-7/23 $109 2tix promo (poolview) RPH and 7/24-27 $139 HRH (gardenview) Fan Club


----------



## crazyme5kids

We have Have two rooms Royal Pacific  for $199 each, Dec. 27- Jan. 2.  I called and asked for the entertainment rate and was told that black out dates apply from Dec. 12 through Jan.2. How did you get rates in Dec. of $99 standerd and $109 Pool veiw? Did you book a long time ago?


----------



## chucknrita

*crazyme5kids:* 

The rates for the hotels go up beginning Dec. 24.  I called today (Loew's 800 #) but there are no discounts available during week of Christmas through New Years.  They still had availability for RPR Standard room @ $99, Pool View $109 for dates up to Dec. 24, then the rates shot skyhigh (this is with Ent. Card discount).


----------



## crazyme5kids

Yep, that's the same thing I was told. I spoke with a service rep. manager,  and he checked the reservation system to confirm this. Funny thing though, he said that they only have 26 reservations for the time I am going (two of which must be mine). You would think they would offer really good rates to fill the hotel. Oh well, you can bet I'll be checking almost daily to see if the rates change.


----------



## candyht

> _Originally posted by crazyme5kids _
> *We have Have two rooms Royal Pacific  for $199 each, Dec. 27- Jan. 2.  I called and asked for the entertainment rate and was told that black out dates apply from Dec. 12 through Jan.2. How did you get rates in Dec. of $99 standerd and $109 Pool veiw? Did you book a long time ago? *



I reserved the room last week. I'm there from 12/22-12/25 for $109 - Pooh View. The reservations agent said that the rates go up after 12/25 to $199.


----------



## Sherrilatte

> _Originally posted by candyht _
> *
> 
> ...Pooh View... *




yee, yee


----------



## crazyme5kids

Another thing he said to me, which I thought was sort of strange, but he said they don't have garden veiws. He said they call the rooms standard because they have a veiw of the roads and highways, as he put it "not so close that you can see in the cars though."  Has anyone else heard this, that there really aren't garden view rooms? It is such a big hotel I find this hard to believe.


----------



## FrozenPiglet

$99 Ent. rate at RP for 7/14-17


----------



## Baileymouse

11/7 - 11/11 RP - 2 Pool view Rooms, 109 each (entertainment rate). Couldn't get an entertainment rate room for 11/6, and the standard 99 rooms were already gone!


----------



## grumpyandbashful

June 17-18
HRH pool view $199 "promotional rate"
Called too late to get Entertainment rate  
Hoping for a club upgrade with my Loews First membership


----------



## MikeJ

Sept 25-28, RPR, $99 reg. view, Ent rate


----------



## Firedog

I had called a few weeks ago, and was told only "pool view" was left at the ENT Rate for 10/13 - 10/21. Decided to check again today, but now I only want 10/13 & 10/14. Loews told me no ENT Rates were available, but AAA of $139-Standard was.

Decided to call 800-UESCAPE and check, same thing, but I happend to get a wonderful older lady who offered to look for other rates. It so happens that the ENT Rate requires a 3-day minimum stay, and they did have the $99 available for 10/13 - 10/15. Great.


----------



## CPM

Finally!! I just snagged a June rate of $109.00 pool view entertainment rate for RP, June 22,23,24th!


----------



## LISALISA36

are these rates per person?
or just per room?
thank you,
lisa

i have ressies for hifs but i would love to stay at hard rock!
may 3rd thru 10th , 2003
hifs-  120.40 per night.
we already have our universal 5 day passes.


----------



## Firedog

are per room. Universal does have a special running at the RPH for $99/night PER PERSON that includes parks tickets though.


----------



## WebmasterBarry

Royal Pacific Hotel, $149 pool view at AP rate, 7/19


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I was told that they did not show Ent Rates for September.  Do these rates come out only near the dates of stay?  Also Can I use my Disney Club/Ent. Card?  This would really help us out.  I got a Fan Club Rate for one room, but could only get $159.00 for the other room.  Do you think I should get another Fan Club Card for my husband for three nights?  By the way my aunt/kids will be in the other room.


----------



## lizfromfl

I just got  $180 entertainment rate at PBH for a deluxe pool view 7/3 - 7/6.

If I hadn't read these boards I would have been stuck with the $244 rate I was quoted before I asked if there were Entertainment Discounts available.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Peggy Sue

Reserved 12/6 - 8 with club card $174. per night - Portifino Bay - Garden View room.  

Thanks to these boards, and wonderful folks, I was able to lower the initial quote from $229 to $174!

Thank you!!!


----------



## kellymonaghan

With Entertainment Card:

HRH 7/9 & 10 $125 Garden view
PBH 7/11 & 12 $150 Garden view


----------



## jpinj1

150 a night entertainment book rate, heard that AAA rate is the same. Think that this is good, am comparing this hotel to the Grand Floridan?


----------



## HenBWiM

Staying at the HRH (garden view), 9/11 - 9/13 $125/night w/ entertainment book discount.


----------



## whois figment

Oct. 2-6 RPR Pool View $109


----------



## BarbaraMB

Sorry if anyone has asked this question before, but how do you go about getting such great rates to stay at a Universal Hotel?  When I plan my trip I will have to get two rooms (there is six of us) and the savings seem great.  Please tell me how to save!


----------



## ozziewags

It seems that the Entertainment Rate is the best rate at Universal hotels.  There is a card in the front that you show at check in, but you can call ahead and reserve with an entertainment rate. The book costs about $25 and you is full of coupons.  You can get it for the area near you, or for Orlando, or both.www.entertainment.com Also, there is a Fan Club card that some can get from employers, about 30% off.  Then there is AAA, AARP, AMEX, etc.  Sometimes Universal runs their own specials.  Just ask if you have questions. You have come to the right place.

Carol


----------



## RobinLyn

BarbaraMB, 
I think the Universal Fan Club Membership Card can get you just as good a price as the Entertainment Card. We reserved a room at the Royal Pacific for 3 nights, Club level room which includes buffet breakfast, free drinks, wine,  beer, snacks,  for $139 a night using the Fan Club card. This was a promo offer that is no longer available, but was only available to Fan Club card holders. There is a person here at the DIS forum (tinkerbarb is her name) who will send you a Fan Club card for free if you e-mail her, she gets them from her job. Read the thread here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1999846#post1999846

RobinLyn


----------



## crazyme5kids

It also depends on what time of the year you are going. We are going between Christmas and New years, and I still haven't found any discounts.


----------



## dcookies

Staying at the HRH 8/27 - 8/31, deluxe room, $155 entertainment rate.  Hoping the deluxe will be big enough for 4, and is worth the extra $30 per night.  Do these rooms have pool view?

I saw on another post that HRH is very booked, but I just made these reservations 7/17, no problem getting ent. rate.


----------



## pixie dust gal!

Crazyme,

The Dec./Jan discounts are not available yet.  Try in about one month or so.

Debbie


----------



## kmc

crazyme5kids, i booked hard rock for dec a few days ago with ent rate $125 and they also had fan club and annual pass rates available but ent was best deal


----------



## abt426

I just booked 2 rooms december 6-9 at PBH garden view 150$ entertainment card rate.


----------



## crazyme5kids

kmc, what dates in Dec.?


----------



## kmc

crazyme5kids its for dec.6.7,and 8th..i also had them check for14,15 and 16th and it was the same rates


----------



## ozziewags

Don't know if this helps you, but the value season runs through Dec. 23.  Dec 24 starts holiday season.  We will be there Dec. 22 and 23 and just got in under the gun.  In fact, the reservationist said 'I won't have any entertainment discounts for those dates, because it is the holiday season', and I asked him to check again, as I knew it was still value season.  And I was right!!!  One reason we are going to U. before disney instead of after.

Carol


----------



## SquirrelsMom

10/17 - 10/21 HRH Pool-view  $155.35 HR All Access


----------



## Reflection

RPH, club-level, $139 (fan club rate), 8/24-8/28


----------



## grumbada

Ooo! Me too!

Oct 30 - Nov 2
Royal Pacific
Standard View
$99 (not including tax)
Entertainment Rate

(FYI: For anyone wondering about  2002 Entertainment cards good only until Nov 1st, Reservationist Stephanie said that the rate will depend on the day you check in... In other words, if I had reserved to stay through November 5th, each night would still be $99 p.tax)


----------



## corvair

When using the entertainment rate, do you call the hotel direct and just ask for the ent. rate? When do you call the Loews number and why? Are these rates always every year in the book? I am planning May, just wondering if it will be in my new book. Love these boards. I have always had a book. Never knew Universal hotels were in there. thanks...corvair amy


----------



## rrychen

10/13 thru 10/17 HRH $159 for deluxe room using Ent. Rate


----------



## RegularGuy

Royal Pacific - 11/23, $129 travelocity


----------



## 3reds

Oct. 9 & 10 Royal Pacific $149/night includes tax, water view
"Generations Pkg."


----------



## paulakim

Nov 23-29 HRH Kids Suite AAA  $299.

If anyone has stayed in this type of suite in the past please let us know how your stay was. Seems kinda expensive, and we would like to know if its worth the extra $.

thanks! Paula


----------



## crazyme5kids

Just got Portofino Deluxe Pool View $219.00 Dec. 27 to Jan.2.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

With fan club rate or all access you could get two rooms for that and then have an extra bathroom.


----------



## paulakim

How do you get the fan club or all access rate? Do you need a card? Thanks for any info you could share. paula


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Fan Club info is on the website through your employer and sometimes someone on this website will send you one as they did for me.  I still need to send them a big thank you (& will return the envelope if they see this).  

All Access is on the HardRock.com site.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## jacee

crazyme5kids,

If you don't mind me asking, which discount did you use for that rate.  That is not regular price is it? I have been desperately tring to find discounts for that time period with no luck.
Thanks, 
jc


----------



## paulakim

Jacee, the rate I got was the annual membership rate. The regular rate they quoted me was $425. Also, AAA rate is $340. from what i remember the annual mem costed us $159 and depending on what state you are from the AAA runs about $50 per year. I asked for the entertainment rate but they told me they don't have them for kids suites. Depending on the # of nights you are staying and days you will be visiting universal the annual pass will give you a great savings. You also get discounts on many things with the membership. You only need to get one membership for your family to get the discounts. Then we will be purchasing either the 5 day bonus passes or the reg annual memberships for the rest of our group (havent decided yet). Make sure you call and see if they have any AAA or annual membership rates available for the time you need before you purchase the plan. You dont need the membership at the time you make your reservations just at check in and from what I hear sometimes they dont even check to see if you have it then.


----------



## locoexw

I got a Kidsuite for 11/7 and 11/8 for 298 a night - FAN CLUB RATE.

Think this is pretty good... any opinions?

Elaine


----------



## horseshowmom

RPH - Standard Room Garden View

Check In - December 20, 2002
Check Out - December 24, 2002

Entertainment Rate - $99 per night  (Water view was available for $109 per night, but since I'd read some posts that were not pleased with their "water view", I decided to go with the less expensive rate.)


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Check out the single room rate also.  I think you might be able to get two rooms for the same price and have two bathrooms.


----------



## Peggy Sue

Originally got $174. fan club rate for 12/6 & 7 at Portifino bay - garden view.  Called today to see if any entertainment rates were now available (none were when I made our original reservation a few months ago)  ALL room types had entertainment rates available!  $150 for garden $170 for bay view and $180 for pool view...I decided to upgrade and went with the bay view room, which I was advised was larger and nicer than the garden view...and, it's 4 less than our original  gardem view reservation.  Without these boards I never would have know that fan club and entertainment rates even existed!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## LISALISA36

I CALLED FOR FAN CLUB RATE AT ROYAL PACIFIC FOR MAY 3RD THRU THE 10TH AND THEY TOLD ME THEY WERE ALREADY SOLD OUT!
THAT SUCKS!
NOW I WILL TRY FOR ENTERTAINMENT RATE LATER ON.


----------



## Sarahnyc

We have a kids suite at the PBH for $347/night for Columbus Day Weekend.  That is with the annual passholder discount.

I got the entertainment rate for our friends of $180/night for a pool view, but can't seem to get the entertainment rate for our suite.  Is it ever available on kids suites or do we already have the best rate?

We prefer the kids suite to two connecting rooms because:

1. The kids love the theming, VCR, and small size tables, hangers, robes, etc.

2.  We love that there is no hallway access to/from the kids room.

3.  Too many times at other hotels our rooms were not connecting when we got to the hotel (generally one can only"request" not reserve connecting rooms).


----------



## hezell123

PBH - Bayview $126.75   9/20 -9/24

Expedia had a buy 3 nights get the 4th night free for the pbh. The first 3 nights were $169. I just divided that buy four and got the $126.75 rate!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Same expedia deal as above...Portofino Bayview 12/12-12/16
$126.75 per night


----------



## rafiki

I just checked Expedia's and Universal's sites. Universal's $135/nt deal is not good at the end of October, but Expedia says the fifth night is free making the average rate $135/nt. Apparently. you can get this on Expedia, but not Universal. I have the Entertainment rate at RP for $99/nt, but am now seriously thinking about switching.


----------



## Strawman

RPH, standard room, $99 AP rate 9/14 for 2 nights. Made this ressie 9/13 at 10pm.


----------



## kmc

i had ent rate for hard rock but switched to Portofino for $126.75 bay view from expedia  for dec11-15


----------



## laf0165

Just got Fan Club Rate for Club Room at the Royal Pacific for Jan. 2003 for $209.00/night.


----------



## Aisling

I just booked!  

June 29-July5, 2003
Called Loews, got RPH Club Level for $139 a night standard with Fan Club.  Waterview is $160.

But I don't have a Fan Club card!  I must know someone who has one! But the woman on the phone told me that the Entertainment rates will be out she thinks in January and they might be lower, so I'll use that if I can't get a Fan Club card and the price is lower.


----------



## Aisling

I just booked!  

June 29-July5, 2003
Called Loews, got RPH Club Level for $139 a night standard with Fan Club.  Waterview is $160.

But I don't have a Fan Club card!  I must know someone who has one! But the woman on the phone told me that the Entertainment rates will be out she thinks in January and they might be lower, so I'll use that if I can't get a Fan Club card and the price is lower.


----------



## Aisling

I just booked!  

June 29-July5, 2003
Called Loews, got RPH Club Level for $139 a night standard with Fan Club.  Waterview is $160.

But I don't have a Fan Club card!  I must know someone who has one! But the woman on the phone told me that the Entertainment rates will be out she thinks in January and they might be lower, so I'll use that if I can't get a Fan Club card and the price is lower.


----------



## laf0165

If you need a Fan Club Card, here is a link to tinkerbarb's post about the fan club card.  She said to email her your name & address and she could send one out.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=2395424#post2395424


----------



## Aisling

I'm sorry, I made a mistake, or rather, the Loews agent made a mistake.

June 29-July5 Royal Pacific

Club Level is $209 a night with the Fan Club discount, not $139 as I posted above.  
I called Loews back when I saw someone else post $209 for Club and wondered why my price was so much lower.  The agent misunderstood me, or whatever, and mistakenly reserved a standard room not Club.  I called back and had them make the change.
I wondered what a standard club room was, LOL, there's no such thing.  I'm so new at this.

Thanks for the Fan Club info. I sent an e-mail to Tinkerbarb.


----------



## DOCTORRICK

PBH pool view
feb 11-feb 15
$230 fan club rate

we have 4 rooms for 4 nights=saving $1200 over AAA rate!!!
I'll keep checking for ent club rate.
Thanks to everyone on this site for their help!!


----------



## claudia

11/8/02 - 11/12/02, Portofino Bay, Expedia promo rate, $126.00 a night.


----------



## momstheword

We are staying at the Royal Pacific October 3 - 6th.  We have two rooms for $99 each.  We used the Entertainment discount and got lucky I think.  The first quotes I got were in the $153 and up range.  I thank you all for the discussion of Entertainment discounts.


----------



## minniemmom

Can you use your DC card with the Entertainment Logo on the back at Universal hotels?  The DC website says that is all that is needed, but wasn't sure if this applied to the Universal hotels?


----------



## ozziewags

This has been posted several times and the last I heard was that your DC entertainment card is good everywhere EXCEPT  the Universal hotels!


----------



## JennSaint

GV room at PBH for $155.00 Entertainment rate.
February 18, 2003 for 3 nights


----------



## DOCTORRICK

Did even better than the fan club.
Entertainment club, PBH deluxe pool view,
feb 11:
$180!!

I have 4 rooms for 4 nights for a savings of $2400 of rack rate!!!


----------



## marn913

June 22-25 HRH deluxe king room for $160/night with the entertainment rate!


----------



## MOMTOMOOTOO

Just booked  HRH Club Level  11/29-12/03  $194.00  ALL ACCESS


----------



## SGF

Does anyone have a good rate for the HRH for May 22, 2003 (Memorial Day Weekend)? They don't seem to have the entertainment rate available for those dates.


----------



## ksdave

Sat., Feb. 1, 2003, PBH Bay View room, $170 Entertainment rate.


----------



## SGF

I just called again to see if the entertainment rate was out for 
May 22nd and it seems that's a black out period. They have the entertainment rate for other days in May but not between the 22nd and 26th. Probably because it's Memorial Day weekend. Hopefully they'll run a special holiday rate like Disney does. Anyone else going during that time?


----------



## KJal1

I just called to book HRH for May 16-18 and she said there were no discounts available for that time. She quoted 249/night pool view and 229/night garden view.  I ended up booking AAA rate at RPR standard view for 159/night (water view was 189).  Hopefully some discount for HRH does come out for May, DS is dying to swim in the pool with the music underwater.  Although I have to say after our last fiasco with switching hotels and deposits, I'm not so sure I'm willing to go through it again!!
If anyone does get a discount for mid-May PLEASE post.  
Thanks!


----------



## onceuponadream

July 6-10 HRH $125 garden view Ent rate (pool view was $135).  Booked it yesterday!


----------



## mom23guys2

It appears that the ent. rates are out for 2003 but when I called Universal they said they weren't out for my dates. I'm going over Easter in April. They said I could book a room at the regular rate and then switch to the ent rate when it comes out. My question is will there be any ent rates at that time? It seems that if they are already out for the summer of 2003 and not for Easter that they don't intend to have them then. Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## SGF

Our dates also don't have the entertainment rate. There are
black out times and like you said if the rates for 2003 are 
already out I'm just going to assume the dates not covered 
now won't be available then unless some special comes 
along. We are also going during a holiday so that's probably
why the entertainment rate isn't available.


----------



## E.Jane

7 nights at PBH, March 31 - April 6.  Rates for a deluxe room are:

Mar. 31 & Apr. 1 - $180 entertainment rate
Apr. 2 - $329 rack rate
Apr. 3 & 4 - $230 fan club rate
Apr. 5 & 6 - $180 entertainment


Still no discounts available at HRH for the same period, with the exception of April 6 - fan club at $202 is available for that night only.


----------



## emagirl

Just called and got AAA rate for June 14-16, 2003 for $159 + tx Standard at the Royal Pacific Hotel.  No Entertainment rates available.  Waterview was $189 but I opted not to go for that.

I would have had to purchase an Entertainment Book, so the price isn't too much more for me since I already have AAA.

I was told that I would have to present my AAA Card at check in.

BTW, I checked the rates online and they were $199 for a standard for those dates.


----------



## davehaj

Aug 19th-29th $135. pool view-entertainment rate- davehaj.


----------



## Captbligh

emagirl,  I have ressies for RP club level fan club rate for 209.00 June 25-July 5.  They offered me a ent. rate of 139.00 for a standard, 159.00 for pool view, but I'd rather have club (we really enjoyed club last time).  Call back, I think you can get a better rate than the AAA with either fan club or ent. rate.


----------



## Bonnie40

Just booked March 9 and 10, 2003 for the Royal Pacific, Waterview Room for $199 a night.  CRO was very helpful and I appreciated the work she did to give me a rate I could live with!  Being Canadian and having to add 60% to that rate is a killer!  

Bonnie


----------



## Tracie

june 18-21 PBH/garden $155 ent., bay $170 ent., dlx pool $180 ent.


----------



## mouseclick1

Just booked June 28 - July 1 at PBH for $155 ent. rate.  I really wanted HRH but the ent. rate was not available.


----------



## meesie

OK here goes, I think I got reat rates but could I do better? 

We stayed at PBH  the for four nites during last week of August 2002 and paid $209./nite and  got the fourth nite free through Expedia so that worked out to $156.75/nite.  We booked a Deluxe Pool View but were upgraded to a Kid Suite so I think it was well worth it! 

My husband and I are going to PBH 11/18-22 and I got the Entertainment rate for a Garden View for $150./nite.  Unfortunately we can only get away for three nites so the Expedia rate doesn't do us much good!

We are going again after Christmas staying at the HRH from 12/29-1/2.  The best rate I found for that period was $216.26 for a standard room through Hotel Kingdom.  I hope it works out OK since it seems to be a great discount for a peak period.  Finally we will wrap up our Christmas trip 1/2-1/5 at PBH.  I was able to get the Entertainment rate of $180. for a Deluxe Pool View.  Maybe we will get lucky and get upgraded to a Kid Suite again!!

Unfortunately we didn't buy APs when we went in August, I'll be buying them when we go down in November since we'll definitely get our money's worth!  Until that trip we thought we were confirmed Disney people!  Who knew?


----------



## Ursula

PBH - May 9 & 10 - Ent. rate $155


----------



## RocknCoaster

We are going to be at the Hard Rock Hotel on January 25 & 26 for the Fan Club rate of $160 with 3 adults.

It's going to be a girls trip for myself, mom, and sister. (also, my birthday)!

I can't wait!


----------



## *Flower*

We had the Fan Club rate for HRH Concierge at $209 a night, but with our All Access card the rate went down to $194.35!!

This will be our first Non-Disney stay, so we're really excited!!!


----------



## SquirrelsMom

We are going 6/6 and 6/7 (2 nights).

We have a standard room at the RPH at $139.00 Fan Club rate.

We have a club room at the RPH at $209.00 Fan Club rate.


----------



## prizren

We have reservations at the RPH (standard rooms) for Dec. 20-23 for $109, Entertainment Club rate.


----------



## tinkerbarb

I'll be updating the first post with all the new rates posts by the end of the week.... 
Thanks for all the great input everyone!!!


----------



## meesie

In that case I'll get this one in  PBH 8/27-8/31/02 Deluxe Pool View for $209./nite for three nites and the fourth nite was free.  That works out to $156.75 /nite.  The best part was we got upgraded to a Bayview Kids Suite!  Sweet!


----------



## laf0165

Just booked Hard Rock Hotel, $209.25 per night for a Club Level Room in Jan. 2003 through Expedia.  We switched from the Royal Pacific Hotel.  The Royal Pacific sounds lovely, but the Hard Rock sounds exciting.  I will definately visit the RPR and go to Jake's for that $20 Special Drink.

I can't wait!!!  Hard Rock here we come!!!!!


----------



## *Flower*

We just got a Deluxe Pool View room for 05/29 - 06/01 at the Entertainment rate of $180 per night.

Gotta love it.............


----------



## AndreaRH

December 10-12th
Royal Pacific Resort
$99 run of house, convention rate


----------



## corvair

PBH June1-3 with the entertainment rate of $180.00 for deluxe pool veiw.


----------



## kliz9

Hard Rock Hotel Aug 17-23 2003....$125.00 Per Night.Entertainment Book Rate....With The Money Saved On The Room We Can Now Go To Discovery Cove!!!....Liz


----------



## chmb1

April 17-21: Royal Pacific  $223/nt Club


----------



## chmb1

April 17-21: Royal Pacific  $223/nt Club Fan Club


----------



## Bchamp

December 13-15,  Royal Pacific, poolview annual pass rate of 119.00 /night + tax


----------



## cbd3

Just booked a AAA rate of 139.00 at the Royal Pacific
Can't Wait till Sat. 11/30


----------



## Aisling

Trip reports!!!  Please write trip reports!  I need to read a new trip report!


----------



## scal

HRH-1/24-1/26
Pool view-$199/Expedia
Tried Universal for a promo rate, but no luck.


----------



## locoexw

Hard Rock Club level

12/19-12/24 All Access Rate-$194

12/24-12/25 through HotelKingdom.com $229 (No All Access or other promo rates available for this night-except AAA).

Yippeeeeee!

Elaine


----------



## MickeyMagic

8-22/8-24-2003
RPR std room
$139 Fan club rate

I was told there are no rooms available with Ent rates for RPR, HRH, or PBH for these dates or for 8-16/8-18-03.


----------



## mariamard

WE HAVE THE" ENTERTAINMENT RATE" FOR PBH JAN 17 - JAN 23, BAY VIEW ROOM, 475 SQ FT, 2 QUEENS FOR ABOUT $180 PER NIGHT PLUS TAX. WE CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyMagic

HRH 10-17-03 - 2 nights - $160 garden view - fan club rate


----------



## MaybeFall

I just made reservations for 3/17, 3/18 and 3/19.  I tried to get RPR, but it and HRH were COMPLETELY booked up!  I did manage to get 1 room for the 3 nights at Portifino for $202 with an AP discount.

Of course, then I just had to go buy the special priced AP. 

I was told to keep calling and see if I can switch over to RPR before March.

Tina C.


----------



## >>^..^<<

August 16th - 5 nights - Hard Rock - Club Room
Package with Passes  1925.00 total


----------



## CPM

March 31-24 RP Club $209.00 AP rate


----------



## emamick

I just confirmed $155.00 per night at PB from March 28 - April 1 using the Entertainment Rate.


----------



## 4BWV

$160.00 per night for the HRH Garden view - May 3 & 4th - Fan Club Rate


----------



## shpedly

just reserved for six nights at HRH April 6-12 at afull rate of $229 for a gardenview. Tried to get an entertainment rate, but they said there were none. Any other ideas to get a cheaper rate? Know this is prime season, although not easter week.


----------



## CDisney

RPR June 29-July 5 $110 Standard Entertainment Rate

-First call to Loews number - no entertainment rates available

-Second call to hotel directly - none available for dates requested (June 28-July 5); then agent noted that he had ENT rates for June 29th check-in.  Booked it.


----------



## LISALISA36

WHAT NUMBERS DID YOU CALL?


----------



## CDisney

I called 407-503-3000 at the Royal Pacific and asked for reservations.


----------



## daannzzz

Portofino Bay Hotel
Bay View Room
May 6-10
Entertainment Rate
$170.00 per night
Tried to back it down to three nights and she said the Entertainment rate wouldn't kick in.


----------



## Bob Noble

For what it is worth I just booked (yesterday)the RPR for the week before easter, Sat 12 - Sat the 19th Water view at 178/n.

The big bonus is that this price is inclusive of all taxes AND includes two Adult park hopper passes for the length of stay!!


Granted if you compare this price with off season it is not the best deal but easter week!! I think it is a steal.  

Not sure what the promotion is called I just kept politely asking questions until it was offered.  In contrast the prices at HRH and PBH were all over 330/n with no ticket deal.

I am physed as I have stayed at both the other properties but not RPR yet.


----------



## sofifi97

I had a very hard time getting a good rate for my June visit so I thought I'd pass along the information I was told during my many phone calls to the 800 Loews # and direct# to RP.  
Royal Pacific's Entertainment Book rate for mid June -a booking beginning June 15th and 16th are available at $110 per night (standard room), with a catch... you must book 4 nights (there were about 29 rooms available for each of these dates as of 1/13/03 around noontime).    The week of June 8th thru the 14th is not available at the Ent. Bk rate (that includes HRH and PBH).  I didn't check if other nights were available at Ent. Bk rate before the 8th or after the 16th.  The rate at RP is $199 per night with no discounts currently offered the week of the 8th.  The only decent rate I could get on the 8th or 9th was $160 (annual passholder rate) at HRH (I didn't inquire about other dates at HRH or PBH).  
So, in short, if you're planning a trip to Universal on or around June 15th and haven't already secured your room, it might be wise to do so now.
Hope this helps someone.

sofifi97


----------



## maur62

hrh 3-8-2003 deluxe rm 260. a night


----------



## maur62

hrh 3-8-03 deluxe rm 260.


----------



## damo

No discounts?


----------



## akwiatek

3/27/2003 PBH Kidsuite $349 1 night stay

Was booked at rack rate of $499 for same room but rebooked after getting fan club card. Thanks a bunch Barb.


----------



## judirain

We booked HRH for 8/17-8/21.  Standard room $125. before tax.
Can't wait!


----------



## maur62

I just called yesterday and booked a room for 228. anight including tax and service charge and 2 adult tickets for the length of my stay. Sounds like a great deal at the Hard Rock Hotel. March 9-15,2003


----------



## shpedly

what dates did you reserve for, how many nights??


----------



## mattkatie7

April 17-23, RP (water view) for 125 per night using the entertainment discount.


----------



## Tink10

June 18 - 23 Royal Pacific Water View Room...Entertainment Rate $125


----------



## mom23guys2

I just booked RP Waterview for $125 a night. 4/18 for 4 nights. I can't believe I got Entertainment rate on Easter weekend. I've been calling for monthes. No discounts at HRH or PB fro this time period.


----------



## Loudbmw

Royal Pacific

8/18/03 - 4 nights

Club Level $209 + tax - Fan Club Rate


----------



## TigerLaw

I just got the entertainment book rate for the HRH for a garden view at $125 a night. Our dates are Friday, Sept. 19th to Tues, Sept. 23rd.  

Just a quick note, I tried for the Ebook rate w. a sat. check in and was told it wasn't available for any sat. check in for sept. and that there was a four day rule now in place.


----------



## shpedly

I previously posted that I booked HRH garden view for 6 nights from April 6-12. Was only able to get 229 a night through the hotel. No discounts or entertainment discounts available. Have been calling every week for over a month. We are two adults and two children 11 &15.

Quikbook.com had a garden view room for a "supersaver" rate of $199. I went ahead and reserved this also, but wanted to know anyone's experience with Quikbook. I don't want to get there and not have a room. Tell me if I am safe to go ahead and cancel my ressie with HRH direct, for I will save myself $170.

Another question, I am right that HRH only has rooms with 2queens or a King, right? I told quikbook we were 2 adults 2 children.


----------



## mouseclick1

I just booked the HRH club level room from December 22-25.  We have the Fanclub rate for the first 2 nights at $216, and the last night (XMas Eve) is $339 with a AAA rate.


----------



## lopo

Annual pass rate:  $149 per night, January 19 and 20, 2003 at Portofino.


----------



## Daisymeo

Last week got the Entertainment rate of $110 for Royal Pacific for 7/31 thru 8/3. Had to book 4 nights to get this rate.


----------



## mouseclick1

2/23-3/1`
Garden view at PBH for $155 ent. rate


----------



## shpedly

Posted earlier that I was only able to get a garden view at HRH for 222/night, and that I couldn't get entertainment rate.

Guess what! I just got ent rate of 125/night for my April 6-12 trip! They had my choice of room avail. Garden, pool, or deluxe


----------



## MickeyMagic

RPR 8-22/8-24-03 garden view $110.00 Ent rate

Modified an earlier reservation that was for $139.00 fan club rate.


----------



## Disney Debbie

Royal Pacific - Entertainment Rate - 5/27 for 5 nights $110.00


----------



## LISALISA36

MAY 3RD THRU THE 10TH   HARD ROCK POOL VIEW,,,,129.00
FAN CLUB RATE


----------



## Andy's mom

PBH Feb 12-15 Deluxe room fan club rate $179.00 per night!


----------



## jrachel

PB Deluxe Bay View April 5 - April 9th.  Entertainment Rate of $180

Previously had Home Sweet Loews rate of $209 for Bay View

Standard Bay View was available at $170, but I chose to spend the extra $10 for Deluxe.

Thanks for the heads up about more Entertainment rates being available - previously had not been able to get Entertainment rate.


Julie


----------



## crystalpogo

Royal Pacific Resort
March 30 - 1 night 
Water view room
Fan club rate of $99 + tax

This is the first time I have booked with them....this seems like a really low rate for one night....could this be wrong?


----------



## JOC

That's a great price for water view - which number did you call (Universal, Loews)?


----------



## crystalpogo

I called the number on the royal pacific portion of universal's website. 
So it was 1-888-322-5541


----------



## Bob NC

HRH...4 nites on June 7, Deluxe room for $160/nite Ent rate.

They also offered garden view standard room for $125/nite....Pool view for $135/nite.


----------



## KimT

I made reservations for Oct 11 for 7 nights at the HRH CLub Room for $230 per night + tax. That is ths fan club rate. Can't wait! Was there last year and loved it!


----------



## Missyb1964

$99/nt  HRH Poolview  -  Annual Passholder Rate!!!!


Woooo  Hoooooo!!!! 

Missy B


----------



## MaybeFall

I called today and changed my reservations.  The original info was 3/17-3/20 at PBH, garden view for $202 a night, AP rate.  I changed it to 3/17-3/20 at PBH, bay view, west wing for $129 a night, AP rate!


Yahoooo!!!

My first choice was RPH, but with this deal, I think I'll stay with this one.


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by Missyb1964 _
> *$99/nt  HRH Poolview  -  Annual Passholder Rate!!!!
> Woooo  Hoooooo!!!!
> Missy B *



*When???*


----------



## Andy's mom

We had reservations at the PBH for a Deluxe room for $179.00, Feb. 12-15.  I looked into the other resorts and we were able to get a pool view room at the HRH for $99.00, fan club rate.  Being thrifty yankees, we simply could not pass up that price!  Also with three children under 10, decided we did not need the romantic Portofino ambience!  Perhaps on another trip...Thanks Tinkerbarb for the Fan Club card.


----------



## Missyb1964

Sorry - so excited about my good-deal rate that I didn't include the dates... March 29th and 30th.  Shocking to find $99/nite for waterview @ HRH during middle of Spring Break.  Disney sure isn't offering any deals like that!


Laugh... it's all a joke anyway!

Missyb1964


----------



## epicureangirl

June 4 - 10, 2003

$135 Pool View at HRH

Don't forget to sign up for Loews First program before making your reservation.

Details at http://www.loewshotels.com/loewsfirst.asp  Use their 1-800 number for an immediate membership number and enjoy your complimentary welcome gift at check-in!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

It seems the rates for each resort are changing very rapidly.  I need rates for 4/4  for 3 nights.  What have others gotten for this time during the Spring Break Holidays?  We are interested in any of the resorts at Universal.  Thanks!


----------



## shpedly

i got HRH ent rate of $125 for 4/6-4/11 for a garden view just last Sunday.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Is $129.00 w/o tax good for Portofino?  Would you pay $19 more for it over RP?


----------



## JessicaR

$129 ar Portofino? Thats a terrific rate! What dates and using what  to get that rate? Thanks

Oh and in my opinion YES $19 more is very worth it


----------



## JOC

I'd like to know too - might have to rethink my HRH plans and try Portofino for the first time!


----------



## tinkerbarb

Glad I could help you with the Fan Club Card.
I took advantage of it myself and snagged March 8th for $99 at the HRH and got the free upgrade to pool view too.  I'm so excited!!!!  Can't wait for that FOTL and chocolate martinis at the Velvet Lounge!!


----------



## theterms

I got a water view room at the RPR for $125/nite, ent rate. Wanted the HRH, but nothing available for ent, except for a kids suite for $321/nite!

We originally wanted to stay at the RPR, anyway. So, we're happy!


----------



## Mark H

Just been trying to book for 2 nights in November 2003 and have been quoted:-

RPR Standard Room - $179 (Promotional Rate)
RPR Standard Room - $146 (Fan Club Rate)
RPR Club Room - $209 (Fan Club Rate)

Mark


----------



## maadimom

HRH

April 20 - 23, pool view, $169/night.   Took forever to get some kind of discount, but persistence paid off.

Thanks to all of you for keeping me going.

Maadimom


----------



## The Sweetness

The one on I-drive. For $50.54 a night (inc tax), we are getting 2 free adult breakfast buffets, and comp transportation to Universal and Sea World. There will be 3 of us in the room. Me, husb, and 11 yr old daughter. I wasnt looking for a fancy room. Just a place to sleep, change, and shower. Thats all I need. The good stuff is in the parks ya know!  June 1-5


----------



## The Sweetness

Was this page only for onsite hotel rates?... Sorry


----------



## Aisling

I don't think this is only for onsite hotels.  I know I'd be interested in hearing dates and rates for offsite hotels, too!!


----------



## tigger4ever

Just booked three standard rooms at RP for $110 a night each for 3 nights with the entertainment card.  Each room must present its own entertainment card.


----------



## spiceycat

Royal Pacific one night $99 March 21

(staying at OKW for 5 nights before)

I have never stayed at a Universal Hotel - will it be fun?


----------



## laf0165

Spiceycat,

Using your room key for Express access to the rides will make it much more fun than Disney.  Also, the Royal Pacific Hotel is beautiful.  We definately enjoyed our 4 night stay at Universal's Hard Rock Hotel in Jan. 2003.  It was one of the most fun vacations that we have ever experienced.


----------



## Linda/MA

Just got HRH for $135/pool view for 6/8 for 2 nites with the entertainment card.


----------



## KELLY

Hi,   I just got the Hard Rock Hotel for 125.00 a night entertaiment rate.  For Five nights total cost with 5 day Unv/IOa pass was 896.88.  We are also staying at Disney for 7 nights all star Movies no bargin there.  May 4th to May 16th honeymoon. 
Kelly


----------



## Tink10

Hard Rock Hotel........Club Level.......June 14 - June 22.......$209.25 a night through HotelKingdom.com  (Got their '4th Night Free' special)


----------



## KimT

I went to Hotelkingdom and put in those exact dates and came up with $279 per night (plus 4th night free).  That averages out to $230.93 per night (including taxes ).  How did you receive it for  $209.25?  We have reservations in October with the fan club discount, but your rate is definately better. Did you use a code or something? Thanks!


----------



## Tink10

The rate of $209.25 is before taxes are added in........


----------



## Bchamp

Hard Rock Hotel
May 3-5 $ 125.00 Entertainment rate


----------



## shpedly

just added another night to my 6 night trip. Was staying 4/6/-4/12 with entertainment rate of $125. Was able to add 4/5 at the same ent. rate! That's a Saturday! Oh! and that's the HRH garden view.


----------



## No11's Mom

Royal Pacific, standard view, AAA rate - 12/20-12/23 $143/nt, 12/24 and 12/25 $197/nt.


----------



## maur62

Justed booked HRH stand pool view for 129. with fan club for 3-9 thru 3-15. Thanks alot tinkerbarb !!!!


----------



## Turtlegirl

Thanks to everyone on this board, I got the Entertainment rate of $125 water view November 8, 2003 5 nights at the Royal Pacific.
You guys are awesome!!  I ordered the Entertainment book from mousesavers and it only cost $15.


----------



## Glideslope

RPR 7/20/03 4 nights. $124.00. Pool View. 2 Queen. Entertainment rate.


----------



## Bonnie40

I just changed my reservation for March 9-10 for $199 Waterview (which I made a couple of months ago) to March 7-10 for $99/night Fan Club rate!  WooHoo!  Thanks to all the info on here, I called back and couldn't believe my luck!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I know that you are very excited.  I'm happy for you, but which resort??????


----------



## Bonnie40

Duh!  I was so excited I forgot to mention what resort!  RPH!  WooHoo!


----------



## ZachnElli

June 2 & 3rd, HRH $135 pool view! I'm so excited! Dh will be mad, he wants PBH, which was available, but I'm one the making the reservations and I wanted HRH!! Heehee!


----------



## bsantis

July 11-18 HRH 230.00 club room


----------



## Barb

June 13 & 14 at RPH for $110 a night, Entertainment rate. I'm pretty sure this is for a standard view room. I got my book from Mousesaver's too!


----------



## LynnB

2 rooms for March 19 - 23rd  @ RPR.  159.00 a nite w. the 4th nite free thru Hotelkngdom.com.


----------



## Sue in the UK

August 22 to 24  HRH
$160 Deluxe room - entertainment rate

Must remember to buy the entertainment book!!  Do they ever sell out?  Can I wait until we arrive in the US around 16th August to find one or should I order it now??  

Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## shpedly

I would go ahead and order now online for the orlando book. Order at www.entertainment.com. These books are only available to purchase online or through a fundraiser, they are not available in stores that I know of.


----------



## No11's Mom

Was able to get Entertainment rate for 3 nights.  Now we have the following at RPH:

Dec 20/21/22 - $110 Entertainment Rate
Dec 23 - $143 AAA Rate
Dec 24/25 - $197 AAA Rate


----------



## BraveMom3

How do you find out about the available rates with the entertainment book?  Do you have to have the book in hand, is it on the website, or do you have to call the resort?  I'm trying to get a good rate for June 13, 14, & 15.  Thanks.


----------



## LISALISA36

BraveMom3,
no ,you do not have to have the book in your hand.
just call and ask for the ent.rate
it is not on the website....and they only have so many dates and rooms that they let go at a reduced rate.


----------



## Praise2Him

Sue in the UK: Last year our trip was in October. In June the Entertainment books went on sale and I was able to get mine for $10, instead of $25. I believe I got it through the MouseSavers site, but they were also on sale through the Entertainment Book site. Since you're going in August, I'd wait for June to order. The Orlando books do sell out, but you can buy one for any city.


----------



## Pooh's Pal

2 Nites..June 27th & 28th..$125.00 Water view..RPR
Can't wait!!! Ooops...almost forgot..Entertainment Rate...Got my
book through Mary's Mousesavers site also a few weeks ago.


----------



## sheltie4

i got HRH- for $125 for July 5,6 and 7th garden view.


----------



## BraveMom3

Bummer--I haven't been able to snag any discounts for HRH (June 13,14, &15).  No entertainment rate or fan club rate available.  I went ahead and booked standard garden view at $229/night, but hope a discount comes up.  If anyone hears of anything else available, please post.  My kids really have their hearts set on HRH (they love the pool/slide), so it's the full rate if something cheaper doesn't come up.  Last year I got a 2TIX code from somewhere, but don't remember where.


----------



## BraveMom3

Bummer--I haven't been able to snag any discounts for HRH (June 13,14, &15).  No entertainment rate or fan club rate available.  I went ahead and booked standard garden view at $229/night, but hope a discount comes up.  If anyone hears of anything else available, please post.  My kids really have their hearts set on HRH (they love the pool/slide), so it's the full rate if something cheaper doesn't come up.  Last year I got a 2TIX code from somewhere, but don't remember where.


----------



## No11's Mom

What about AAA?  If you don't have a AAA card, the discounts may offset the cost of a membership.  Seems like the resorts have AAA discounts when they don't have any others.  You might call and see if they AAA discounts available and then decide if you want to join.  In addition to room discounts, you AAA card also entitles you to discounts at all the restuarants and gift shops.  We've made back the cost of the membership many times over with the discounts.


----------



## Lola1

Have you tried Hotelkingdom.com?  Looks like they have that room available for $189.00/night.


----------



## JessicaR

One more option would be calling the Hard Rock direct and asking about their All Access rates if available you could get the card here. http://www.hardrock.com/all-access/introFlash.asp
The card costs $24.95  and has other incentives associated with the card. I know the card can be used for free upgrades (when available).


----------



## jmkst58

HRH!!!!  I have Nov 14-17 Entertainment Rate-  $125...standard Garden View.

Has anyone been able to get discounts for 2004 yet?  I tried for March 12-15 too, and I got $249 for HRH standard Garden View


----------



## Tara8595

I just booked on Tuesday night (March 4) for HRH Garden view for $169 promotional rate.  I called for entertainment rate and was just offered it since there were no Entertainment rooms left for my dates - June 12-16.  They also said you could upgrade to pool view for the same price, but I declined, just because I prefer the quiet of being away from the pool.

The only thing I can guess is that maybe that rate has a minimum stay greater than the number of nights you asked for, but it wouldn't hurt to call back and ask.

This will be my first time in Orlando doing anything other than Disney - I'm pretty excited... but Mom says I'm a traitor....  how can that be??? I'm going back to WDW 3 times this year!  I just wanted to satisfy my curiousity.  I'll be at Discovery Cove too for a day - can't wait!


----------



## *123JOANNA123*

Just got quoted $170 bayview and $180 deluxe for August 10 and 11th (Entertainment rate) at the PBH


----------



## piglet33

I got the $125 Entertainment Rate for Garden View - 2 Queen beds at the HRH for Oct. 18-21.


----------



## *Fantasia*

April 18-23 at RPH for $198 through Orbitz.com   Expensive huh?!
I'm just happy that I can book this resort!!   No discount..but we're going!!  Wooohooo!!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Fantasia: Ouch! Is that because of the Easter/Vacation Week, no discounts? Have you tried Fan Club, Entertainment, Triple A and All Access discounts? Nothing? Boy that's a killer!
Well, have a great time and REALLY enjoy the resort!!!


----------



## netnurse31

Just booked HRH for 8/23-8/30 pool view at 135 a night Entertainment Rate. I also booked my air with Delta from NY for 550 round trip and that includes tax! Purchased my park tickets from the Universal site, one preferred annual pass at 149.00 and 3 annual power passes at 99.00 each. Rental Car is from Alamo, Intermediate 4 door, 149.00 including taxes and fees. So that brings my grand total for 7 nights 8 days to 2204.00 including tax for 4 people. We spent that much last year going to the Jersey Shore!


----------



## UpnorthPooh

Booked Entertainment rate of $180.00 per + tax for a Deluxe room @ PBH for Oct. 29 thru Oct. 31


----------



## *Fantasia*

Pooh's Pal,

Yeah...maybe cause it's during Easter week.  Even if I have those discount cards (I have AAA),  all the hotels were sold out...so they say!  I called directly to the RPH and I also called the Universal 800..they say that they are all booked.  I didn't want to take the change of not getting the on-site resort so when I saw it at Orbitz...I grabed it!  I didn't want to call everyday to see what they have available...I don't want to do what I used to do with Disney, calling everyday..trying to get the dates and trying to get any discounts.

I must have some kind of discount somehow...cause I got RPH waterview for $198 cause normally I think they run about $229 or something like that during my dates.

Of course this rate is still a bit steep...but oh well...the FOTL will make up the rate and that we're just steps away from the parks.

We're going to enjoy every bit of what Universal has offer!


----------



## lUVTOGO

We are at the HRH from Nov 7th thru 11th. We are in the Club Room for 279 a night , stay 3 nights get the 4th night free. I think it comes out to 223 a night with tax.  It's our first time at Universal.


----------



## NUHuskies#1

8/21-8/24 $125 Ent Rate HRH
8/24-8/28 $68 DC All Stars


----------



## No11's Mom

Huskies - You might think about reversing the order of your stay and do All Stars first and then HRH.  That's how we did it last year.  After staying at All Stars, HRH seemed that much more fabulous.  If we had done it the other way around, I'm not sure we would have made it through the vacation.  Plus it would be so difficult to go from having FOTL to standing in those Disney lines.

Just a suggestion.  Hope you have a great time where ever you are.


----------



## nicolep91

$125 Water View @ RPH (Entertainment Rate)
11/9/03 - 11/13/03

Now that I actually confirmed it, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Turtlegirl

Hi Nicole,  That's exactly what I got-RPR for $125 water view and we're going 11/8-11/13 so maybe we'll see each other-am very excited-first time at Universal-it was the great postings on this board that made me want to go.  Only negative thing is I ordered the Entertainment book on-line through Mousesavers and upon receiving it, found it expires 11/1/03 so will have to order another one prior to leaving.


----------



## retro girl

Does anyone know where I can get a good rate for the Royal Pacific Hotel from April 12- April 17


----------



## waltmick

Just got a standard room at Royal pacific for 1 night (June 4) for Entertainment rate of $110.00. Marianne was very helpful at reservations. Also said a newspaper and fruit will be available as I am a Loews Member. I'm ready to go!!
Bob


----------



## shpedly

retrogirl:
www.hotelkingdom.com has rpr for 189/night, fourth night free avail and quikbook.com has a supersaver rate of 179/night. You can be safe booking with them. Have you tried direct at 1-800-BEASTAR to see what discounts are avail for those dates?


----------



## shpedly

retrogirl:
www.hotelkingdom.com has rpr for 189/night, fourth night free avail and quikbook.com has a supersaver rate of 179/night. You can be safe booking with them. Have you tried direct at 1-800-BEASTAR to see what discounts are avail for those dates?


----------



## DisFam4

Just came back on 3/16

Stayed at HIFS
3/9 - 3/16/03 pd $115/night - Gov't rate

booked HIFS for
12/4/03 - 12/14/03 - $73/night - Entertainment rate

Can't wait to go back!!


----------



## retro girl

What is the HIFS


----------



## ozziewags

Holiday Inn Family Suites?  Right?


----------



## Robinrs

*Holiday Inn Family Suites, RIGHT!

Retro girl: That week is quickly selling out so if you have not booked yet run to the hotelkingdom.com site for the fourth night free deal. It's up to $209 a night for a standard and $229 for a waterview, which equals approx $151 a night for the standard. For Spring Break that is not that bad....

Let us know how you did!*


----------



## gdwest

may 25-30 $125.00 enter rate at hrh


----------



## Tink10

June 18 - June 23.....Portifino Bay....$136.00 night!

Needless to say, I LOVE this rate....Hopefully, I'll love the hotel!


----------



## JessicaR

Thats a great rate Tink! What room type? What did you use to book it? Thanks!


----------



## LISALISA36

hrh 129.00 a night fan club rate   may 3rd thru the 10th
pool view...


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by Tink10 _
> *June 18 - June 23.....Portifino Bay....$136.00 night!
> 
> Needless to say, I LOVE this rate....Hopefully, I'll love the hotel! *



Wow! I don't think I've ever seen a rate that low at PBH! Where did you get that from??? I wanna know!


----------



## ozziewags

I would like to know too.......please post how you got $136 for PBH?


----------



## Tink10

Thanks everyone for asking.....

I got the Portifino on Hotwire. I assume it will be a standard view room & I certainly won't expect any Lowes First benefits....But $136 a night was just too good to pass up. We had a ressie for a water view & a club room at the RPR, but I decided that the $136 rate was too good of a deal.

  Needless to say....I'm happy!


----------



## CDisney

PBH deluxe pool view $209 April 13-18.  Best I could do booking so late for the week before Easter.

Booked the Universal Orlando Promo Rates through AAA.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

My PBH rate is AP at $129 with a automatic upgrade to Bay View!!!  That's for April.  I've had it around 3 months, and it was only in the system for that day.


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by FeeFeeWhite _
> *My PBH rate is AP at $129 with a automatic upgrade to Bay View!!!  That's for April.  I've had it around 3 months, and it was only in the system for that day. *



That's a great rate! I have NEVER seen it that low. If I recall I was quoted $169.00 for the AP rate at PBH in March.
Congrats!


----------



## karin037

July 3-6, PBH Garden View, $155 Entertainment rate


----------



## Loved the Magic

How do you get the entertainment rate?


----------



## No11's Mom

HRH - Deluxe Queen Room 12/18-12/24, Entertainment Rate of $185.

Loved the Magic - just call the Loews reservations and ask if the Entertainment Rate is available for your dates.  Sometimes they will say no if the rate isn't available for your entire stay.  If they say no, ask them if they are available for any of the nights during your stay.  You can book your rooms with the discount before you actually have the card.  Once you make your reservations, you can get an Entertainment Book/Card from their website www.entertainment.com.  Many schools sell Entertainment books as fundraisers.  You might call your local schools and see if any of the school organizations are selling them.  That way you could help you local school also.  You will need to make sure that the book you order will have a card that does not expire before your trip.  For instance, my card expires 11/1 and my trip is in December, so I'm going to have to get a new book.  But I know so many kids that sell them every year, I would have to by one anyway.

Hope this info helps.  Good Luck!


----------



## PartyofSix

HRH 99$ garden view for 4-9-03 AP rate


----------



## antmaril

PBH - June 29 - July 2, 2003 - Deluxe Pool View - Entertainment Rate of $180.


----------



## RAMWDWFAN

PBH $149.00 per night, standard room, May 9-11, through Hotwire.  (Universal/Wet & Wild area and *5).

Rhonda


----------



## bogdigg

Booked RPH standard view for $110/night Aug. 21-23 Entertainment rate

(They did have rates of $146 for APH and Fan club members, as well as $172 for AAA members. Regular rate for the time is $199)


----------



## karin037

July 3-6 RPR $114 Hotwire


----------



## polkadotminnie

RPH $109 - Fan Club Card     May 4-7


----------



## Turtlegirl

Can you please post the view/room type when you post your date & rate?


----------



## polkadotminnie

Std view RPH $109  Fan Club


----------



## ksdave

Just booked.

9/11/03 - 9/15/03, Portofino - Bayview room, $170/night Entertainment Rate.

Here's the best part:  Four of us flying from Wichita, KS to Fort Walton Beach, FL for $243 roundtrip-----TOTAL!!!!
Delta has a huge sale going right now.  It's $111.50 each roundtrip ICT-VPS.  I had enough miles to get wife and I Skymiles tickets for $10 each.  Kids are on the $111.50 each tickets.  It will be a little bit of a drive from Fort Walton Beach to UO, but it definitely is worth it to save around $600-$700 on airfare!!


----------



## millerglass

I made reservation for the Hard Rock last week (4/4/03) for 4 nights in August 8/17-8/20.

I asked him which form of discount would give me the best deal.  I gave him AAA, Loews, Fan Club, and Entertainment.  I told me that the Entertainment rate would be best.  We got a Garden View for $150.00 per night.

Eric


----------



## KELLY

We got the Royal Pacific Entertainment rate for 110.00 plus tax for three nights added on to our 7 night disney resort stay. 19 Days for Honeymoon.  Kelly


----------



## crazyme5kids

PBH- Aug.22 to 25 two deluxe rooms $180 per room, ent. rate.


----------



## theycallmewinnie

July 6-10 HRH garden view $125 entertainment rate.  And I just booked this week expecting the rate would not be available!


----------



## annie2871

July 1 - 5; 4 night; HRH pool view for $135; Entertainment rate; just booked this past week.


----------



## tinkerbarb

Oh my gosh, I need to update my first post with all these new ressies.  I promise to get to it as soon as possible!!!  It's so much easier for you folks to just run down the date list of the first post to see how others did on the dates you are looking for.... I've been very sick and very busy... I'll try to update by the end of this week.  
Thanks


----------



## dmonroe

Just booked HRH deluxe room, Sept 12-14 for $185/night (there are 3 adults in the room).  I got the entertainment rate.


----------



## vernon

Just booked the Portafino Bay (garden view) for $155 ( June 13th) rate


----------



## deerh

Booked Royal Pac for 125/nite water view with Enter. card for June 6-8.
Deerh


----------



## Tigger Woods

PBH (BAY VIEW)  - July 14-19 for $140 per night, AP renewal rate.


----------



## Tigger Woods

PBH (BAY VIEW)  - July 14-19 for $140 per night, AP renewal rate.


----------



## lizfromfl

I just reserved:

HRH Garden View : May 12-13
$125 Entertainment Rate


----------



## MikeJ

HRH Deluxe Queen
$160 Entertainment rate
August 21-24, 2003


----------



## yoopermom

HRH Garden View 7/30-8/2 $125 entertainment rate

(Really wanted 7/31-8/3, but only PFB available, 155 ent. rate)

Nice lady said Sat's during summer very difficult to get discount on.

Terri


----------



## bamacamp

PBR 7/21 - 7/26 - Deluxe Room $180.00 per night entertainment card.


----------



## coolmom_1966

I just reserved:
HRH Garden view $125 for June 12- Entertainment rate


----------



## DorotheaJN

Just reserved Royal Pacific Resort june 29th - july 1st at the rate of $110/night (entertainement)

Helle


----------



## DSCOTT

11/23-24/03  DELUXE ROOM 2 QUEEN ENT RATE $180.00


----------



## dzneprincess

I just got HRH 135 nite pool view june 13-16th  ENT rate


----------



## minijeanie

HRH - Oct. 30 - Nov 3rd

$159 - Ent Rate


----------



## Kathyrip

I have reservations for Thanksgiving and the night after (so that would be 11/27 & 28, 2003).  I was told Entertainment rates were NOT available during that timeperiod.  I booked at Hard Rock Hotel with the Annual pass discount for $160 per night for a standard/garden view.  I was told it was also $160 for the fanclub rate.  AAA rate was $183 so that was definitely higher.

In summary:

HRH 11/27 & 28, 2003 (Thanksgiving) $160 garden view
Annual pass or fanclub discount


----------



## LindaB

RPR - standard room

June 24, 2003 (1 night)

$110 Entertainment Card rate


----------



## dzneprincess

rate and date change 

from HRH at 135 Ent rate june 12 thru june 16
TO PBH at 155 ENT rate garden view june 8-12


----------



## Wolfelaw

My son and I will be at PBH from July 10 through July 13, standard room, for $155 a night (entertainment rate).  I wanted HRH, but no entertainment rates left on those dates -- maybe next trip.


----------



## MadamG2U

PBH - $180 for 8/14 - 8/17 - deluxe room


----------



## lisaloubopaloo

HRH Club Level August 11-14 $279 a night 4th night free. Saved $90.00 by using Hotel Kingdom compared to fan club!


----------



## CarolynNC

booked yesterday:

HRH garden view 
$125 entertainment
7/19 - 7/23

I was really surprised when I was able to book two rooms for a stay beginning on a Saturday.  My dates are flexible and I figured I'd have to start my stay on a Sunday night to get the entertainment rate.  I was hoping for something earlier in the month but just couldn't come up with the right mix.  I plan to keep calling to see if anything opens up.  I'm eligible for just about every discount type.

I also noticed hotwire has the HRH for most days during July in the $155 to $160 range.  I think the only dates I didn't get a return with HRH (or what I suspect is the HRH) was 7/16 & 7/17.

Carolyn


----------



## cpl100

You're post encourages me to try for a discount for my one night of July 19th!


----------



## LynnB

Just booked 2 standard rooms at RPR for June 12th. $109.00 annual pass rate.


----------



## cpl100

I have reserved for July 19 a Garden View Room at the Portofino for $155 Entertainment rate. They also had Bay View ($170) and Deluxe ($180). I almost got the Bay View but they said the Garden View would be quieter. Do you all agree?

They did take my (new) Loews number and noted that we are celebrating my son's 14th birthday.

Any thoughts about what they may do for his birthday, if anything?


----------



## Cmould

July 21-25 HRH pool view, entertainment rate $135.00 per night. We usually stay at the club level but with having to get 2 rooms this time I went with the pool view. Hope we are not dissappointed.
Carol


----------



## UniversalAddict

Standard view - AP rate
They said June 7 was availabe for this rate too.

Hard Rock was booked.


----------



## tinkerbarb

I stayed at Royal Pacific for the first time over Memorial Day weekend and loved it!!

May 25th, 03 / Royal Pacific Garden View / $109 fan club

What a huge room!!!  The walk to IOA was just a few minutes and quite lovely.  FOTL was out of this world and even helpful at Mythos.  Had last minute decision dinner at Emerils and loved it AGAIN!!  Got my milk and cookies that night, and little gifts for my friends kids at check in.  Was very pleased with service, room and staff.  Not too happy about parking fee.  They actually charge full valet for handicap.  Overall, loved it.  Would go back to HRH as a single in a heartbeat, and hope to bring a sweetheart to RPR someday.


----------



## *Flower*

Hard Rock Club......

Dec. 4 - 7 for $216 a night, Fan Club rate!!!

Just got back from PBH, showed up before 11 a.m. Didn't expect to be able to get a room, just wanted room keys to get FOL bennies. Not only did we get a room, we were upgraded to a suite!! Gotta love that LOEW'S card!!


----------



## mattkatie7

What kind of suite did you get?


----------



## *Flower*

They called it a "Portofino Suite", it was a King bedded room with a living room (separate) or "Parlor" with a sofa, entertainment center, table and chairs, coffee table,easy chair, full bath, two robes in the closet. So it was 2 rooms next to each other with a connecting door, and we just left the door open between the rooms. Of course what was even better was that we'd gotton an "Entertainment" rate on the original room, so it was even less. They'd offered us a "Villa Suite" which was bigger, but could only find us one with 2 queen beds instead of one King bed. DH likes the King, so I held out for it.

We loved it, but will now be hoping for an upgrade every time we go, now!


----------



## mattkatie7

WOW!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I am so glad about your upgrade!  WOW - what type of Loew's card do you have?


----------



## *Flower*

Just a lowly Loew's Blue..... nothing special. However, I was most pleasantly surprised by the upgrade!!


----------



## chipscinderelly

We just booked 2 nights at the Hard Rock for our Honeymoon and were able to get a Club Level room for 11/28 - 11/30 at $230 FAN rate.  I'm going to be watching for deals, however given that it's Thanksgiving weekend and not value season there we are not hopeful for anything cheaper.


----------



## tonton

> _Originally posted by lorivegas _
> *Aug 9 3 nts RP 139 club room (intro spec) 1 nt hrh gardenview 125
> (ent rate) *[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> How did you get the fanclub rate?


----------



## tonton

> _Originally posted by ashleyrm _
> *HRH July 11 - 13 $139, standard room, fanclub rate. *







How did you get fanclub rate


----------



## pokeysmom

We got RPH thru hotwire August 16th and 17th for $114/night.


----------



## cpl100

> _Originally posted by tonton _
> *How did you get fanclub rate *


 You just need the fan club card and call for that rate.


----------



## tazz

I just booked Oct 22-25 at HRH garden view entertainment card for $125 a night.  The deluxe was available at $160 a night.  I really want a club room with 3 kids but they said they have no rooms on the entertainment card available and the only rate she gave me was $329 a night.  Does anyone know of any discounts available to get the club rate at a lower price?  This is a surprise for our young teen girls and really want the club room.  We're going to disneyworld after so we really cannot pay 329 a night.


----------



## laf0165

Try the FAN Club Rate.  If they have it book it and then get the card from Tinkerbarb.  I just checked the Universal reservations via the FAN Club website and the Club Level rooms for your dates are $230 per night.  It's at: http://www.universalfanclub.com/Orlando/UORHotels.asp
go to the bottom of the page & click on the "BOOK ONLINE" button.  Then pick the Hard Rock Hotel, then Rates & Reservations, then Check Availability.  Put in your dates and preferences and where they ask for a "Promotional Code" type in 
FAN.  Hope this helps!


----------



## tazz

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  You just made my day.  With 3 kids, an extra $100 for the club room is worth it.  We'll just do a light late lunch in the park or away from the hotel and maybe one really nice dinner, the club lounge will be used for all other meals and drinks.


----------



## laf0165

We did better leaving the park for lunch and eating at City Walk.  Ate a nice breakfast in the Club Lounge, a late & big lunch at City Walk, went back to the Club Lounge for sancks & drinks at the cocktail hour, and then had the milk & cookies at the Club Lounge.  It was great!  Glad I could help you, Tazz!!!  Have a great time.  You will LOVE the Hard Rock!


----------



## tazz

Since I'm not sure how the email works, I'm going to post this too.  I sent an email to Tinkerbarb about the Fan Club Card.  We would really appreciate getting a card from you!!


----------



## Hckynut56

HRH  June 17-20   $125.00 per night. Entertainment Rate.
Booked what now seems years ago. Remember calling everyday to see if they released our dates.


----------



## reeddi

HRH Aug 31 and Sept 1st  $125 Ent rate
HRH Oct 9th and 10th $125 Ent rate


----------



## AlexandNessa

$125 HRH, Garden View Sept 18-22.  Entertainment rate.  Was also quoted $135 Pool View.


----------



## msdisney53

PBH for October 22-26  

 deluxe pool view  $180  

entertainment rate


----------



## 3kids1cat

we are staying at royal pacific sept. 18 thru 22 for 4 great nights.   got room for 125 a night, thanks to tinkerbarb! for fan club card. would have cost 179 a night with 4th night free.the extra savings will cover parking. " i can't believe they charge you for parking at your own hotel "thanks again tinkerbarb, and again congratulations!!!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I just got a GA/FL rate of $99 at RP for 9/12-9/19, but they will not give the auto upgrade with my Gold Card.  Has anyone had any luck with this yet?


----------



## LynnB

Just booked RPR for 9/10 - 9/14.     $125.00 a night AP rate


----------



## ksdave

Hey, wait a minute!!  What's with all of you people going to UO during my 9/10 - 9/15 trip!!  I thought I would have the parks and pools all to myself  .

Seriously, hope we all have some great weather, so I can do Dudley's and Bluto's over and over and over and......


----------



## FreshTressa

I'm jumping up and down!!

We just got the RPH for $110 for 10-27 thru 10-31 ENT rate.

They quoted 125 for water view, but we just want it for the front of line access.


----------



## mouseclick1

July 31-Aug 4  RPH standard view for $146 fanclub rate.  I was really hoping for a better rate but there were no more ent. rates available.

**update on July 7:  I was just able to switch my rate to $110 entertainment rate!


----------



## n2mm

We got PBH for one night, July 23, for $155 ent. rate.


----------



## Teris

First off,, back in April , My AAA travel agent said there were no rooms at all available for the days I wanted in August, but there were rooms at the PB,,but I really wanted to go back to the RPR. So a few weeks ago I was looking around on the Universal website, and came across the 'Universal Vacation' link, and checked it out,, and saw that I could book a room there thru them,, and in my excitement I went for the RPR club level, and I guess I foolishly am paying full price   I have a loews first card, and booked the Mastercard thing,, but I am paying $324 per night for 3 nights!  I know it's too late to change it,, but next time, I will get an entertainment book, and read the forums before I book anything,, :lol


----------



## disneymom2one

We tried every discount (we're FL residents and AP holders) and this was the best we could do.  We were also flexible about hotels although not the dates.  I'm happy though.  We stayed at RPR last December and loved it.


----------



## LynnB

Called and switched my RPR ressie from APH rate to Ent rate. Went from $125.00 a night to $110.00.   

My parents were able to take advantage of RPR's  Fl resident rate of $99.00 for 9/11 to 9/14.


----------



## Dad2BandC

110  Ent Rate 7-9 thru 7-18 at the RPR


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

royal pacific standard room
November 7.8.9. 2003
110 per night
with tax 122.65


----------



## Indyjohn

HRH garden view $125/night 
Oct 22-26 2003.


----------



## n2mm

I just made my ressie last week and got the $155 entertainment rate.  Pretty good with about 3 weeks before arriving.  I was shocked to get any discount.  PBH had the best discounted rooms available when I called last week.


----------



## wendypooh

I just booked my room today at the Royal Pacific from Aug.11-15 for 110.00 a night with the ent. book....... which i bought yesterday, and saw today that it was sold out............. WHEW, I just barely made it.  I also had what I think are all the disc...... AP/ Military/FanClub/Loews First/ and Ent. Book........  It was by far the cheapest.    Originally they told me with the fan club, which was the lowest, it would be 146.00 a night, then with the ent. book it went down........   It's our first time at  any of the Univ. hotels.......... so, were excited!!!


----------



## Mike J

Just booked the RPR Club level for $209 p/n for 11/27 and 11/28 with Fan Club discount.  She suggested I call back in a few weeks because the ENT rates may open up.

Mike


----------



## gonna go cruising

Just booked Portofino at 239 a night for deluxe room, including two breakfasts daily, room is for three adults one child, and that included tax. This was  for mid July.  I feel pretty happy about the rate after looking online at some other rates for the same place.

Did I do ok? I did call to see if fanclub rate was cheaper and it was 274 per night for same room so for some reason I did ok.  

Tinkerbarb, if you read this, thank you sooo much for your help!


----------



## bunnymkc

Just booked today at HRH pool view 135 ent rate..RP & PORTIFINO ent rate was gone..glad we are at the HRH cause that was my son's 1st choice thought we would get RP for less but as I stated it was all gone for the ent rate..dates are 11/14-11/17..Marianne


----------



## themepark

Just booked standard room at RPR August 2 - 6 for $110 entertainment rate!  Thanks to everyone here for all the great info.  Can't wait!


----------



## 4greatboys

We booked a deluxe room at HRH for $160 per night Oct 10-13.
We could have gotten a standard room for $125 but I like the extra pull out sofa so my 2 teens can each have their own bed. I just wish they had a deluxe on the club level. With the ent card its makes it reasonable.


----------



## Back the Badge

I have seen it mentioned here that they charge for parking!

This seems bunk if you are staying at the Hotel.

We plan on staying at RPR or HRH can anyone advise how much parking costs each day.


Thanks


----------



## tazz

Parking is $6 per day.


----------



## DisneyEnthusiastic

Just booked HRH for $125 garden view with the Entertainment card for September 11th to 14th.   Can't wait to go!


----------



## thessaly

Thanks to these boards, just booked PBH Deluxe King for $180, Ent rate, for 9/7-9/13. (Heh... I haven't actually ordered my entertainment book yet, hope it doesn't take two months to arrive).

For what it's worth, you can see the Florida Resident rates at the official site by typing in "FLO" as the promotion code... For these same dates, Florida Resident rates were:

$149 standard/garden
$169 bay
$199 deluxe

...I was sort of surprised that this Entertainment Card thingie beat FL res rates, so I called to doublecheck, and the rep immediately assured me that the Ent cards were generally the best discounts. 

Meanwhile, as an ex-Disney "onsite" purist, I'm about to go into some sort of shock due to getting a 525 square foot room (according to the lady I just spoke with on the phone) for $180.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

I use to be an onsite Disney "Purist" also.  Now I am a Loews Purist.   I have even taken on Loews outside of Orlando now!  You are going to be in heaven.


----------



## disneybeachbum

Thanks to all the info on this board I have booked a room at the PBH on September 7th and 8th. I have a King room with a bay view for 170 (entertainment rate).
Thanks everyone


----------



## colemonster

I am new to all this, how do you get all the different rates? thanks Candy!!


----------



## dddad

Just booked RPR for $134 on hotelkingdom.com (25% off) for August 7th to 11th.  We will be in town for the DCI Drum Corps Championship and a little Universal here and there


----------



## ksdave

dddad, wish I was going with you.  I just spent a full week volunteering with The Cadets on the food truck and driving through KS, OK, AR, and TX.  All the corps are so good this year, I wish I could be in Orlando for championships.  But, we had already bought our tickets, etc. for our UO trip in September when we got re-involved in corps this year.
Hope you have a blast at UO and DCI!!


----------



## TnRobin

I just booked the Hard Rock - October 11 - 19 - Pool View standard - $135  - Using the Entertainment Card.


----------



## mep319

Deluxe room at PBH $180.00 for 10/24-10/26 (entertainment rate).  Is this a good rate??


----------



## 4greatboys

I have not stayed there yet but the entertainment rates seems to be the best. I got a deluxe at the HRH in Oct for $160 so sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## cc1954

Just an FYI - I just got back from US/IOA and travelled with a family that got a room at PBH with entertainment book for $140 per night.  But the BEST part is:  1 card per room occupant for Front Of The Line privledge.  We stayed at the Radisson maingate, but between the 10 people, were able to trade the passes back and forth for FOTL.  What this means to you??  

When we walked up to the Shreck 4D attraction, wait time was 90 minutes.  We were in the preshow within 10 minutes.

Jimmy Neutron?  120 min wait.  within 15 minutes - we were inside.

Men in Black? 65 minute wait - we were in within 12 minutes.

I will always pay the extra to stay on property - it is WELL WORTH IT!!

PS - the 1 hour early entry no longer applies - but in exchange, US/IOA now allows you to use your FOTL privlege as many times in a day as you wish - we rode Spiderman 3 times in a row within 45 minutes!


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

cc1954,   

If I would have saw you passing around the room keys to people who didn't stay on site, I would have reported you to the management for the RAT ( would like to use another term, but I don't swear) that you are!!!


----------



## 4greatboys

cc1954--Im glad you feel so proud to have cheated the system. Many of us pay to stay onsite for the FOTL access as well as the awesome resorts.
Sure we could get a cheap room down the road but staying onsite for FOTL and the great room to many of us is more worth it then running around trying to find a family willing to cheat with us.
I hate to rai on your parade but I dont think you will have many saying...ohhhh how cool of you


----------



## *Flower*

Ditto!!


----------



## boyy

RPR $110 Entertainment Rate (Standard King), Sept 12th-15th.


----------



## cc1954

Well - I am sufficiently chastised!! I will never ever stay at Universal without staying on site.  But why are you all so mean?


----------



## 4greatboys

cc1954--Im sorry if it sounds mean but many of us pay for the privledge of FOTL and then you come in here to brag about how you got to use it but didnt stay onsite. Well I dont think its fair you get the same benefit I do when you are staying off site. They have machines there for you to get some express passes or you can buy a pass book. Yet you did neither of those. 
Many here will feel slighted--as I did--when you stay off site and dont even try to buy the passes or use the machines, just use someone elses card. 
Just like when people post how they got there 3 or 4 yr old in for free since they look 2. We use the boards to share our discounts, and good tips but no one is usually very excited when others post how they beat the system. Not trying to be mean just FYI.
I see your new and hope once you been on the boards a while you can see how we try to share some legitimate tips on how to save.


----------



## JessicaR

deleted


----------



## degrapevine

Thanks to the info on this board, I was able to save $26 on my room rate at the RPR, staying just one night 09/19 at a FL resident rate of $99.  I had booked a reservation with an AP rate of $125, but then the couple we're going with wanted to eat at Tchoup Chop.  I tend to be a "tightwad" restauranteur, usually eating at Bennigan's or Chili's and I was afraid of "sticker shock."  So, I searched for the restaurant w/my browser and your site was on the list.  I was surprised at the room rates listed, since the agent knew I was a FL resident, but didn't offer the resident rate.  When I called back, she said they aren't allowed to advertise that rate - You have to ask for it specifically.  Well, now I saved $26 on the room rate and have that little extra $$$ to eat out at a "fancy" restaurant - WITH NO KIDS!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## SunnySkies

October. $110 per night with the entertainment card.  We would have stayed off site if the card hadn't saved us so much.


----------



## kmc33

I just booked a garden view room at the PBH for an Entertainment rate of $155 per night thanks to learning so much from this board!  My dates are September 25-29.


----------



## MLindaG

I'm planning on going August 2004.  Is it better to book my room now - they say entertainment rates aren't out yet.......or wait for the rates to be out.......and try to change the rate later.  Will they do that???


----------



## CarolynNC

Booked yesterday:

Hard Rock Hotel
Sept 11 - 15, 2003
$125 Garden view - entertainment

I had so much fun in July when I took my son and his friend I decided to go back for a 'girl's weekend'.  That's what happens when you take advantage of the 2 for 1 annual pass!    The great airfare sale at Southwest didn't hurt either...$39 each way!

Carolyn


----------



## kymgfan17

I book RPR at $110 @ nite for Sept 20-23.  I am traveling solo.  This will be my 1st visit to Universal.  I am really looking forward to it.  Should be a fun trip by myself.  

I love these boards.  I have learned alot from them


----------



## mgrebenc

lLast nite booked RPR for 11/21 and 11/22, standard view, 110.00 per nite, entertainment rate.  It would have been 125.00 for water view.  We are very pleased with this rate.

Thank you to whoever mentioned that they received a better rate using the entertainment card than their AP.

Mary










l


----------



## 4greatboys

> _Originally posted by MLindaG _
> *I'm planning on going August 2004.  Is it better to book my room now - they say entertainment rates aren't out yet.......or wait for the rates to be out.......and try to change the rate later.  Will they do that??? *



They only have so many rooms available at Ent rate so even if you have a ressie and you wait to long and the ent rates are all taken for your stay you will still be paying rack rates.
I would just keep a close eye on the boards to see when they start taking ressies for that time. You can also try calling as soon as the Ent books for 2004 come out.


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

2004 are out can buy them now. If anyone needs them for their trips


----------



## bobsfamily

We got the club level room w/ pool view for 2 nights (Labor day weekend) for 230 per night..  Is this good?

We used the fan club card.

Thanks in advance.

PS - we did this last year and had a blast!  After readind just some of the posts I am now worried that I am paying to much.


----------



## RLM

We are staying at the PBH for 5 nights (12/26/03 thru 12/31/03) I got a garden view room for $189.00 per night.


----------



## jacee

> We got the club level room w/ pool view for 2 nights (Labor day weekend) for 230 per night.. Is this good?



I would be satisfied with that rate for a holiday weekend.


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

Can anyone tell me how to get a great rate for Columbus day weekend (Oct. 10-13).  Probably the Royal Pacific would have the lowest rate?  We just returned from the HRH and want to try something different.  I hoping to find some great rates and convince DH to take a weekend without the kids!  I think Hotel Kingdom is showing $179, which I didn't think was that great.  How about fan club?  Entertainment rate?    Thanks for any help!


----------



## 4greatboys

Thats the weekend we are staying at HRH. I have ressies for Oct 10, 11 and 12 at $160 for a deluxe room at HRH--entertainment rate. You could get a standard there for $125 or standard atRPR for $110 if they still have some available. I would call today. Even if you dont have your entertainment bok now, you could order it and it will arrive before your trip. They had some 2003 on clearance for $10 plus shipping, those would still be valid during your dates.


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

OK, I know I have seen this somewhere, but does someone have a link to buy the entertainment books?


----------



## LynnB

Here ya go.

www.entertainmentbook.com


----------



## TigerLilly's Mom

So, do I buy the one for my state, or for Orlando?  Sorry for my ingnorance, I know I have seen all this before.  I just don't want to buy the wrong book!


----------



## polkadotminnie

HRH pool view Oct 6-9 $135 (Ent rate).  We can't wait to try it.  We loved RPR.


----------



## 4greatboys

You should be able to get the rate with any of the books. They all have a section in the back of 50% off hotels. I have the one for the Houston area but many others use the ones from their cities.


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

I got 2 rooms at the RPH Nov 5-11 (Veteran's Day Weekend) $110/night ent card.  All the discounted rooms at the HRH were taken.


----------



## luvdisney14

We just returned from HRH and want to go back August 2004, when should I book it.  Hopefully with entertainment rate or fan club rate?


----------



## pigby

Are these discounted rate books available to people from overseas (i.e. ME)?


----------



## cpl100

> _Originally posted by pigby _
> *Are these discounted rate books available to people from overseas (i.e. ME)? *



I would check the website which is posted above.  You may have to pay extra shipping, but I don't see why you couldn't order it.


----------



## *Flower*

Pigby-

Try the website:   www.entertainment.com

They should have a customer service area for you to be able to contact them.

Good Luck!!


----------



## DisOrBust

RATS! DH and I finally decided last night that we are done with the rate game at WDW and decided to call USO.  To my dismay trhey have no GV rooms left and discounts aren't available until middle of Sept.  I wanted to get this vaation planned so I could buy air fare.  Any words of wisdom?  What kind of rates will I be looking at?

TIA!


----------



## pmenna

11/01/03-11/03/03 RPR $110.00 per night Entertainment rate.


----------



## tazz

10/21-10/23 RPR Water View $125 per night entertainment rate!


----------



## Strawman

RPH, standard room, 8/28- 9/1, $105, rate code 50APH, this was a coupon I received for renewing my annual pass, the Entertainment rate of $110 was also available. A friend of mine is going to RPH the weekend of 9/5 and got a rate of $99, said she called and asked for the best rate and voila!


----------



## Back the Badge

I was just doing a little checking on rates....at  www.hotelkingdom.com I found these...the rate was for almost all of September and into the first week of October!  Not sure if you can do better than this with the Entertainment book


Universal's Royal Pacific Resort  
Inside Universal Orlando      Standard Room  $103.83     30% off!

I also found this for the Hard Rock for most of the same time period:     

    Hard Rock Inside Universal Orlando!      Garden View Room 1-4 People  $125.77    30% off!* 
  Hard Rock Club Room 1-4 People  $182.00   30% off 

We were planning a January trip, however, with the combination of these rates and discount fares available right now we are considering moving things up a bit


----------



## jmkst58

HRH garden  Nov. 27-29 Fan Club  $168.  Anyone have better?  I was hoping for better......


----------



## thedisneymom

where do you get this? Thanks ahead.


----------



## *Flower*

Call first and see if you can get the rate for your dates.

If you can, go to    www.entertainment.com

Pick a city and order a book. The membership card is in the book, and that's what you show to the clerk at check-in to qualify for your rate.

Good Luck!!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

jmkst58--

I called last night and got the entertainment rate for 12/21-12/23 for $135 + tax for pool view at HRH.   Much better than the $200 + per night we paid through the vacation package people for our August trip!   I can't wait to go back


----------



## MickeyMagic

PBH promotional discount rate of $189 for 12-28-03 for 2 nights.


----------



## MickeyMagic

RPR standard room $126 + tax 10-11 for 2 night.  Booked at www.hotelkingdom.com.  Ent rate was no longer available for these dates.


----------



## travellady

For my adult sons: Apr16 - 18, HRH, Std., 189.00, Hotelkingdom
For us: Apr 16 - 18, RPR, Std., 169.00, Hotelkingdom


----------



## Motherfletcher

I have been to the resorts quite a few times but am new to this Forum.  This a wealth of information that I need a little help with.  I would normal book through the Loews website and use one of three codes FLO for Florida Resident, APH for Annual Passholder or FAN for the Fan Club.  The Miami Beach Loews allows for GOV for Government employees and SEN for senoir or over 50 rates.  From reading this forum I've learned about HotelKingdom and the Entertainment Book Rates.  With the Entertainment Book do you have to call the hotel directly and ask if they have rooms available at those rates?  Can you call the Universal reservation number?  When I go to the Entertainment Book website and look under Orlando and click on Hotels the rates are not that good.  When they say 10% off the best rate does that mean 10% off the Loews Florida Resident rate?  If I book a Standard Room and show my Loewsfirst Gold card at checkin will I be upgraded if available?  Can I get a suite for an additional $35?  How long does it take to get the Book?  FYI if you order it through Mousesavers.com shipping is free.  Sorry to ask so many questions and I am sure that most have been answered before if I would just take the time to read.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cc1954

I have to say that I am really confused too.  I have a rate of $219, Club level for this weekend, which was given as the Entertaiment Book (EB)  rate. But my 2003 Entertainment Book does not list ANY of the onsite hotels.  I only knew I could make a reservation using the EB through this forum - so is it a part of the 1/2 Rack Room rate program that is also listed in the book?

In any case, I would love to know what percentile of rooms are available at each resort on any given weekend for the "special" rates of 1/2 off rack room rate, or Florida Resident, or Fan Club.  Is there some kind of formula, or time frame attached?
Thanks for any info - much appreciated!!


----------



## *Flower*

I was told that the Entertainment rate was not including Club level when I tried to make my reservation.

UO said that the Entertainment rate was only for non-Club rooms.

Now I'm REALLY confused!!!


----------



## JessicaR

*Flower*..thats the same info I was always given too.


----------



## *Flower*

Thanks Jessica-

At least now I know that if I'm going crazy, you're going with me!!


----------



## JessicaR

Going Crazy, *flower* ?........Not a chance....I'm already there and back a few times! LOL The company sure is nice though! 

May as well post my Rate & Date!

December 14-16-03
HRH $129.00 Std Room AP Rate


----------



## DaddyDon

Royal Pacific Resort Nov27-30 2003 $118.0 booked thru hotelkingdom.com


----------



## RyGuy

I am going down for Halloween Horror Nights October 31- November 2. $109/night RPR standard with the Entertainment rate


----------



## Motherfletcher

RyGuy-
How long ago did you make the ressies?


----------



## RyGuy

Motherfletcher,

I actually made them this past Saturday.  I was so shocked not only to find availability but the Entertainment rate as well.


----------



## Kat

I just booked PBH 2-Queen Gardenview at 209 a night a limited time promotional that I saw on Universalorlando.com but I called and booked the rate with the Loews First number. This is for January 16th- 19th 2004.


----------



## JessiMommy

I'm just so confused.  Do I call Universal direct to try for the Entertainment rate?  I have so many different numbers.  aghagh!!


----------



## AuntBea

Royal Pacific - December 6th = 10th
$110.00 a night for standard room (Entertainment Rate)


----------



## DaddyDon

Yea you are right i had to add 2 more days of happiness Royal Pacific Resort $ 109.0 a nite aph 11/25-27


----------



## JessiMommy

November 20-22, 2003  RPH standard  $110 Ent Rate


----------



## Ramie

Just wanted to know if I can do better somehow - 12/20-12/23 $223.00 RPR, Club Level and 12/24, RPR, Club Level $287.00.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JessicaR

Ramie your dates are available online using a Fan Club Card Rate for $209.00 a night Club Level RPR

http://www.universalfanclub.com/Orlando/frmUORSet.asp?navCLS=hotels

use FAN as the code.

The Annual Pass holder rate is also available at $195.00


----------



## Lady Cluck

RPR Ent Rate - Sat 10/16/04  at $168, rate changes again 10/17/04 - 10/19/04  to $144 

Rep originally told me the rates had not been released, but asked her to double check for my dates.  She was surprised and pleased to find that they were!


----------



## JessicaR

Is that rate for a standard room, Lady Cluck? Congrats on getting the rate! f it is for a standard, they sure did go UP from 2003!


----------



## Lady Cluck

Yes, JessicaR, this is for a Standard Room.  

Rates are rapidly being posted on the Loews Discount Watch thread.  I was only a little disappointed to find the discounts were not as deep as in previous years, but even so, this is a very nice rate for a great hotel.


----------



## JessicaR

I agree, still a terrific rate for a deluxe property! I'm glad they finally released them and I hope all that were waiting are able to grab one!!


----------



## thedisneymom

My rates are $248 for the end of June 26th then it drops to $216 and back up again July 4th weekend for a deluxe at PBH.  This is the ent. rate.

JessicaR- Do you feel this is the best rate for me. we can do AAA or fan club. If needed if its a huge difference I would even buy an AP! Thanks ahead to the expert!


----------



## JessicaR

thedisneymom, since the AP and Fan Club rate isnt out yet for those dates...hold what ya have and play the waiting game...my guess...you will be able to do better as it gets closer using the APH rate. This would get you some terrific discounts as well on dining/shopping and probably cost you lots more in the long run planning more trips to use that AP! LOL Thats what happened to me...


----------



## thedisneymom

Thanks Jessica.  I knew you would know.  It's the New Yorker thing that makes us special.   When do they usually give those rates out and what type of great discounts are you talking about.  More importantly, how much better do you think those rates will be.Thanks!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Isn't strange this year that ENT rates are changing depending upon when you go?  Last year, no matter when you went (month, weekday, weekend), the ENT rates were static.  Wonder what's happening?


----------



## red65

What rates are you getting for 2/13, HRH?  I've had my ressies for a while, but I've tried calling several times today and they are telling no discounts whatsoever available for 2/13-2/16???  Right now I am booked at $249.

I could go to hotelkingdom and get the rooms at $189, and the same on expedia....

what should I do??


----------



## Ramie

Thanks for looking up my dates and getting me a rate, but I called RPH Reservations, since somehow I couldn't do this online, and they told me that they could do $279 w/ my 5th night being free.  I am saving, $120 on two rooms Club Level, but now I have to go to AAA, cancel and rebook, or do you think I should just do it on my own??

I love this board, and cannot get enough of it!!  Thanks to all of the informative people who care enough to help everyone out!!  Thank you!!


----------



## sallyn

I have just booked RP on 21st July 04, for $168, ENT rate


----------



## pathubia

HRH Jan 16 - 19, $149 per night APH rate


----------



## lwhan

Okay - I just spoke with Linda @ 1800 BE A STAR - I booked the Hard Rock Hotel for Feb. 6th thru Feb. 9th - for the 6th & 7th I will pay $176 per night  and for the 8th - $134 = $486 plus tax for a Garden View room . 
Not too bad . I wish I could have the $134 rate for all 3 nights , but you can't have everything . These are the Entertainment rates . She told me she didn't have any discounted rates available for the RPR for my dates . 
    I can't wait to go!


----------



## Dano1182

Looking to stay aoril 7,8,9
I just spoke to a reservation agent who told me.

"We have not signed a contract with entertainment yet".

He then went on to tell me that the standard package rates were the best prices any way.
Has any one heard any thing like this.?
Last year we had signifigant better rate


----------



## wdwphanatic

... for President's Day weekend. We'll be staying at HRH in a garden-view room w/2 queens for $141.75/night plus tax... Not too shabby, imo. Seems like prices are A LOT higher this year than last, so I am grateful to have found that rate! I've been calling 1800BEASTAR every day since the Entertainment rates began to emerge for 2004, and have been told several times that they may not offer those rates since it's a holiday weekend. They don't even offer AAA discounts for my nights! Hard Rock is already coming up as sold out for those dates at the Universal web site, so I guess they probably don't see much of a need to lower the prices.

Sure glad I found HotelKingdom through this board... No other site seems to compare price-wise.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## debden

Hi,I just booked a 2 Queen Bed/Garden view Room at the Royal Pacific Resort with Triple AAA and got a rate of $143.00 plus txs/fees for December 9-10th. Not too bad.We stayed at the Hard Rock for the first trip and loved it, now were gonna try the Royal Pacific!Can't wait!


----------



## essmom

I had booked with HRH at $208/Sat and $203 Sun-Thursday-ENT rate. I read that hotel kingdom was having a sale and my dates were on sale last night so i got a better rate than ENT rate-$151.20 for a gardenview room-previous was for poolview but I'll take a gardenview for the great price. I am so thrilled!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

March 24-30 (2004), PBH Deluxe, $199.19, http://www.hotelkingdom.com

For those interested in March dates (I checked most of March), here they were for hotelkingdom:

RPR: $151.20 Garden, $167.20 Water View
HRH: $151.20 Garden (not sure why it's the same as RPR?), $231.20 Club
PBH: $183.21 Garden, $199.12 Deluxe


----------



## ritzbuddy

We plan to stay at the HRH March 26 or so for 4 nights (2 adults, 2 teen boys). Last night I called Lowes, and BE A STAR and all they had only the kids suites left for the discounted $449.10 (I asked for AAA, APH, Fan Club & Ent rates)  Hotel Kingdom has garden view for $199.  Should I just take one? Is that the best I am going to find at this relatively late date?  Will more rooms open later?

BTW, it is our first time to Universal.


----------



## essmom

We are staying at HRH 3/20-3/26 and got the best rate on hotel kingdom. It doesn't look like the rates will get any better. Good luck!!


----------



## Frances999

$229/night garden view at HRH for April 9th - April 13th (4 nights) through Hotel Plus Portal.


----------



## LynnB

Just booked HRH for March 4th thru 7th. Garden View APH rate
of $139.00 for 3/4 and $159.00 for 3/5 -3/7.


----------



## polkadotminnie

RPR std. view March 23-25 $119 APH rate.  I'm so glad I kept checking rates!


----------



## ciera123

We will be staying at HRH June 1 - 3 at $249 per night plus breakfast for 2 each morning.....


----------



## barrey

HRH:
October 19-22, 2004
Pool View
Room Rate $174.00 (Entertainment Rate)
Dlx Room $204.00 (Entertainment Rate)


----------



## goldcupmom

Yesterday I changed from Fan deluxe rm HRH ($224) to AAA Club ($271.20)  I was also quoted FAN of Garden View ($179) and Pool ($194).  This is form 6/5 - 9.  I figure my teens will eat and drink over $50/day so club will work.  I needed a Deluxe and they won't reserve, but called the desk manager and he flagged my res. and said it was about 99%.  I didn't want to then downgrade at check in for a reg deluxe and get charged rack rate.  He was very nice.


----------



## msdisney53

I  just booked HRH for 6/28-30 AAA club room for 278.20. They  only had the entertainment rate available for one of the nights and I thought club level would be cool and then you get 25% off the cabana rentals which we will be doing for at least one of the days.

Doing the double digit dance 

Denise


----------



## bevwells

Did anyone get a rate for of the hotels in Universal on April 13?  We will only be staying there one night.  Thanks
BW


----------



## NandP

Portofino Garden View King Bed :

Sept 15 - 16 $155 Ent.
Sept 17 - 18 $199 Ent.

Why are weekends more?? go figure!!!

Originally had booked Hard Rock for the same dates at $135 / $169 Ent.


----------



## Michelina

Royal Pacific Resort - Got Entertainment Book rate of $144.00 for April 29th, went up to $168.00 on the 30th. They said there was no availability for Saturday May 1st so I had to book through Hotels.com for $209.00, I couldn't find a cheaper rate anywhere. We're staying off property on Sunday the 2nd because we fly out on Monday.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Just booked the RPH with a FL ressie rate of $119 for May 30th & 31st.... on June 1st is jumped to $188 so I didn't add that day on.  I am just doing it to have FOL so we can enjoy the Mummy!!!!!


----------



## dbail2

Just booked HRH Deluxe queen room for $169 a night August 15-20th..


----------



## No11's Mom

dbail - Can I ask what rate that is?


----------



## rafiki

Have you folsk noticed that you are posting on the wrong thread?  This thread is for 2003; there is a different thread for date and rate 2004.


----------



## dbail2

Entertainment rate...


----------



## MK Familystone

HI ALL!
1200am est 11/24/04
Went to HRH site entered dates for April and plugged in ENT came up with $274 rate for 4 nites?
Last few days $344 was the result!
20 % DISCOUNT NOT 50% WITH ENT!
"STRANGE!"
"THE MAGIC HAPPENS!!!"


----------



## DSCOTT

Portofino Bay  11/21-22/04  $216 Ent Rate Deluxe Rm Garden View


----------



## dbail2

This past July I could not even get the entertainment rate but was able to use the annual pass holders rate. They told me they were not accepting entertainment any more...


----------



## 232271

too bad they dont have great rates for ENT anymore.


----------



## ksdave

232271 said:
			
		

> too bad they dont have great rates for ENT anymore.



You had to know this would happen when they got busy again.  If you want really inexpensive ENT rates, just wait until the country slides into its next recession (based on the experts, it should be around late 2007/early 2008).


----------

